# Audio / Video >  T-klases jaudas pastiprinātājs uz TK2050 bāzes.

## RudeWolf

Pirms izgrūžu grūti nopelnītos grašus vēlējos dzirdēt par mani daudz prātīgāku kungu viedokli par manu projektu.

Ir plānā iegādāties zināmās aprindās slavenos RRR FS-100 Giant skaļruņus, bet izskatās, ka vienā vilcienā pērkot var nepietikt naudas cienīgam jaudas pastiprinātājam. Lai nav jāmeklē apkārt teikšu uzreiz, ka tumbām ir 91db jutīgums un maksimālā 300W [velnviņzinkura] jauda. Telpa pagaidām noteikti nav liela (20m2), tomēr izskatās, ka skaļruņus dabūšu par pievilcīgu cenu, tāpēc drīzāk ņemšu tos nekā meklēšu kādus mazākus.

Es plānoju pagaidu variantam salikt kopā T-klases pastiprinātāju, kas dotu ārā relatīvi pieklājīgu skaņu, kamēr es sakrāšu dālderus kādai smagākai kastei. Izvēle par labu krita tieši T klasei, jo runā, ka tas neskanot tik slikti kā D-klase un varētu pat būt salīdzināms ar dažiem AB klases modeļiem. Ja šis pieņēmums nav korekts, tad padalieties ar savu pieredzi. Pagaidām vēl nekas nav akmenī kalts.

Pašlaik padomā ir iegādāties uz TK2050 bāzes veidotu 100W@4Ohm pastiprinātāja moduli:

Connexelectronic SMPS300R 38V barošanas bloku:

Esmu redzējis, ka šāds pastiprinātājs tiek darbināts arī no toroidālā transformatora barošanas bloka, bet neesmu pārliecināts, ka tikšu galā ar šādu variāciju. Lodēt māku diezgan pieklājīgi, bet zināšanas elektronikā nav īpaši plašas. Labākajā gadījumā mācētu nolasīt un izpildīt uzzīmētu shēmu.

Jautājums ir vai šāds pastiprinātājs būs spējīgs dot ārā signālu, kas būs labāks par vairākumu mūsdienu resīveru un citu multifunkcionālo mērgļu. Saprotu, ka šis risinājums nebūs nekāda panaceja, tomēr līdz labam A (nez vai 91db būs gana 20W) vai AB klases stipreklim man drusku par īsu.

----------


## osscar

100W pie 4 omi tur ir pie 10% thd. reāli labi ja 50W tur būs klausāmi....nebūs  tur nekas labāks, pašam izgatavojot .....es skatītos uz kādu lietotu ampu . Ja vajag jaudu - lietotājs Tornis kādu HK ampu piedāvāt. Tev vēl tas viss būs kādā korpusā jāsaliek un pa naudām tas pats vien sanāks. Pāsam izgatavot ir dārgāk vairums gadījumos.

----------


## kaspich

taas skandas ir bezceriigs gadiijums, un amps izklausaas kocmoc. p.s. nav taadas T klases [klasiskaa izpratnee].

----------


## tornislv

Tripath tiek tautās dēvēts par T-amp vai T-class, Honkongas eBajā. Bet jā, kāpēc gan autoram nepajautāt man, vai man nav kāds pavecāks 50-70-100W AB klases amps aizķēries? Nu, par naudiņām 50-70-90 apmēram?  ::

----------


## kaspich

nu, to, ka trollji to taa devee -zinu  ::  un wiki arii dumums sarakstiits par to seeriju. bet, ne par to staasts. idejiski: pie taadam skandaam taads amps arii vareetu dereet. saskaniigs paaris  ::

----------


## RudeWolf

Tiešām tie Giganti ir bezcerīgs gadījums? Boot.lv forumā viens cilvēks, kurš izskatījās dzirdējis arī kaut ko citu teica, ka ir ok. Tad jau laikam RRR ir un paliek RRR, žēl. Jebkurā gadījumā pamēģināšu tikt uz veikalu paklausīties, varbūt iepatīkas. Ja atradīšu kādus labus mazos jutīgos papīrniekus 200-300LVL robežās, tad drīzāk jau ņemtu tādus. Jo tad arī atkristu cīņa ar lielo jaudu. Kaut kādu A klases čipampu uztaisītu ar milzu radiatoriem un dzīvotu laimīgs- dejot man nepatīk, tāpēc prasības pret basu man ir... tā teikt akadēmiskas. Bija doma arī uzbūvēt kaut kādu milzu kasti Fostex FE sērijas pilnā spektra skaļrunim, bet šaubos, vai man tam būs laiks un piemēroti darbarīki.

Ja miskaste tas pastiprinātājs, tad laikam jau būs jāmeklē kas cits. Un jā, zinu, ka T klase ir D klase, domāju tikai vai tiešām beidzot būs laiki, kad D klase skanēs AB klases līmenī.

----------


## tornislv

Giganti var arī derēt dažos gadījumos. Kaspicha viedoklis no mana atšķiras. Cita lieta, ka es sev tos nemūžam neņemtu, jo es klausos tādu mūziku, kas uz gigantiem neskan. ECM leibls, etc.

Paga paga, A-klases čipamps? Kur tu tādu rāvi? Linku studijā!

Paga PS paga: ir D klase, kas tīri labi skan, bet tā arī maksā atbilstoši. Rotel, Onkyo, vairāki Haienda ražotāji. Bet ne jau ķīniešu kits par 50USD ...

----------


## RudeWolf

Tfu, ne čipamps, jau teicu- ka man elektronikas prasmes nav spīdošas, bet lodēšana ir papagaiļošanas līmenī. Domājis biju kādu no Nelsona Pass'a dizainiem vai arī no ķīnīzeriem nopirkt kādu Krell klona komplektu.

Tad tu, Torni saki, ka Giant der radio SWH klausīties? Es pēc skata nedaudz stādos priekšā, kā viņi varētu skanēt. Visvairāk gan baiļojos par to, ka detalizācija nebūs, jo pamatā klausos austiņas (Senn HD25-II un HD650) un dažreiz gribās, lai kaut ko divatā var paklausīties. Pašlaik mājas kinozālei ir Jamo torņi, kas skan neslikti, bet neizskatās, ka būtu domāti mūzikai. Redzēs, acīmredzot, vēl jārok.

----------


## tornislv

Jamo ir dažādi, pieņemu, ka liela daļa skanēs labāk par Giantiem. Iesaku to, ko parasti iesaku - paņem CD ar iecienīto mūziku, un dodies klausīties, kas vislabāk patīk pēc skaņas.

Visi tie ķīnieškloni ir sūds. Man galda atvilknē mētājas 2 plates "tipa KSA-50 clone". Bildēs izskatījās OK, bet dabā - ar pirkstu pa celiņiem velkot, var redzēt, ka tur Dans D'Agostino pat klepojis blakus nav, ne shēmai, ne izpildījumam.

----------


## Isegrim

> Giganti var arī derēt dažos gadījumos


 Maļejeva kantoris, kas saucas par RRR, turpina sovjetu labākās tradīcijas - pēc iegādes jāsāk ar remontu. Citiem vārdiem, šis atkal ir _kit_, no kura var mēģināt izgatavot skaļruni. Atsevišķos gadījumos tas var izdoties, ja prasības nav pārāk augstas (ECM, Windham Hill Artists un Bēthovens,  :: ). Es ieteiktu "grūti nopelnītos grašus" tērēt nopietna brenda skaļruņiem - tas parasti ir ilgtermiņa ieguldījums, atsķirībā no pastiprinātāja, kuru var mainīt, kad ienāk prātā, jeb kamēr atrod "īsto".

----------


## RudeWolf

Mjā, te nu bija manas ilūzijas par vietējā tirgus sildīšanu. Beigu beigās tāpat nopirkšu Stax elektrostatiskās austiņas un draugi varēs doties uz poda. Cik skatījos, tad pāri dīķim Magnepan diezgan interesantu sistēmu piedāvā, vienubrīd domāju par tādas iegādi, bet tad izdomāju, ka iespēja, ka tas panelis pie manis nonāks neapskādēts ir gaužām maza.

----------


## tornislv

Tak pastāsti beidzot, ko klausies (mūziku) un tad mēs pakomentēsim  ::

----------


## kaspich

nu, ja boot ir autoritatiivs avots, tad tie RRR brinumi buus tieshi laikaa  :: 

par montazhas kvalitaati teikshu tikai vienu. pie apjomiem 100..200 skandu meenesii ir jaamaak uztaisiit komplektu/paari, kuram ir dazhads skaljrunju faazeejums..
bet ok, pienjemsim - kljume.

par skandaam kaa taadaam. es saprotu - nav taa vechu vaina, kas straadaa ziemaa telpaas bez apkures, kuri izmanto 20 gadus vecus softus un P1 limenja datorus, bet rezultaatus ieguust floppy disketees.
es saprotu, sanjemot 200 LVL/meenesii, nav ne mazaako iespeeju klausiities/dzirdeet kaadu skandu specializetajaas izstaadees aarzemees. bet - izskataas, ka cilveeki nav redzejushi neko arii tepat, LV salonos.
nu, 21. gadsimtaa skandas nav 3 joslu veidojums ar 500/5000Hz daliijumu, tupa piedzenot pusliidz lidzenu AFR.
es neieglubinaashos fundametaalaas lazhaas - diez vai kaadam tas buus interesanti.
piebildes par skaneejumu:
bass ir suudiigi kontroleets, gruudienveida. liels THD ap F3. 
augshas: nozheelojami tviiteri, putrainas, neskaidras. ljoti suudiiga paarejas liikne.
midi - neizteiksmiigi. pateicoties kopeejai faazu liiknei - neizteiksmiigi, neklaatesoshi.

ja taas maksaa/ir dabuujamas par 30 LVL [ar kaartu] - fonam: varbuut.. kaa Skandas - miskastee.

----------


## kaspich

p.s. ar statiku arii nav tik vienkarshi. taas nesnidz klasisku [skatuves izpratnes lietu zinjaa] bildi.
bet - jaasaprot, ko klausies, kam pieveers uzmaniibu. kaada vispaar ir pieredze, cik attistiita dzirde. ko vispar saproti no klausiishanaas [lai cik arii jokains neskaneetu jautaajums].

----------


## RudeWolf

Ko klausos, varēji pajautāt ko neklausos! Ne velti man ir divi pāri austiņas un prasās tā kā vēl vienu. Klausos pašlaik progresīvo roku (pārsvarā sākuma periods līdz 70. gadam), džezu (gan instrumentālo gan vokālo), blūzu, blūz-roku un dažādus starpžanrus. Ja līdz šim viss tā kā būtu skaidrs, tad reizēm man uznāk break-core, industrial un dažādu citu nenosakāmo skaņu noskaņojums. Līdz šim man galvenās grūtības sagādāja tas, ka pirmā žanru grupa lielākoties iztiek ar pavieglu, bet kvalitatīvu basu, kamēr otrajai prasās basa kvantitāti. Lietas vieglākas nepadara arī tas, ka daudzi no otrās grupas ierakstiem ir baisā kvalitātē, viens no iemesliem, kāpēc pārdevu savas Grado austiņas. Nez kāpēc liekas, ka visas manas muzikālās kaprīzes neviens skaļrunis par cilvēku naudām nespēs apmierināt.

Domāju, ka labs variants būtu šeit sameklēt kaut ko līdzīgu šīm skandām- http://emotivapro.com/products/power.../airmotiv4.php Jo mani skaļruņos galvenokārt neapmierina augšas un ātrums (transient speed?).

----------


## kaspich

stoooop.
cilveek, Tu runaa par basa kvantitaati, un tad iemet linku uz 4.5 collu 'basu'????????????????? te kads trollings?
ribboni skan kruta, bet - nav jeegas no ribboniem, klausoties 30 gadus vecus ierakstus ar nekaadu mikrodinamiku..

----------


## RudeWolf

Kaspich, es netrollēju un labi zinu, ka no maza skaļruņa basu nedabūšu, vnk šis ir viens no budžeta skaļruņiem, kam ir iekšā riboni (un, iespējams, ciešams vūfers). Jau teicu, ka ar basu man arī ir galvenā dilemma. Skaidrs, ka mazs konusiņš mazā kastītē nespēs izkustināt nekādu gaisu, toties, būs noklāta vismaz puse no man patīkamajiem žanriem. Te atkal man iezogas doma, ka, kāda jēga no kaut kādiem near-field monitoriem, ja man ir austiņas. Ej nu sazini. Būs jāiet pa veikaliem.

----------


## kaspich

mjaa, nu te ir jaasaak ar vienkarshaakaam lietaam - vnk jaaklausaas. taas teezes par vooferiem/ribboniem izklausaas.. tik jokaini, ka.. ka labaak nu nebuutu bijushas.
tas, ko es ieteiktu: klausiities/attiistiit dzirdi. lai ir skaidrs, kas/kaa/kur skan. akads ir skatuves augstums, dzljums, fokusi. tad arii buus skaidraaks, kaada tipa skandas kaa skan, kas patiik/nepatiik.

par taam ntajam ausiim/skandaam.. izklausaas vnk nejegshana [es atvainojos]. kaut kaada putra.

----------


## RudeWolf

Putra ir. Tāpēc, ka labus skaļruņus, visdrīzāk nekad neesmu dzirdējis. Būs vienas brīvdienas jāvelta veikalu tūrei.

----------


## Isegrim

Veikala stresainajā atmosfērā _ņifiga_ nesapratīsi. Sarunā, atstāj ķīlas naudu, ved mājās un klausies nedēļu. Kā jau minēju, ne vienam gadam pērc. 'Iepirksies', un pēc tam vaļā netiksi ("ko viens muļķis nopērk, to 100 gudrie nevar pārdot"). Vislabākie rezultāti būs, vērtējot savā telpā, ar savu pastiprinātāju un savu repertuāru (testa diskus ieskaitot).

----------


## ivog

> ...nav jeegas no ribboniem, klausoties 30 gadus vecus ierakstus ar nekaadu mikrodinamiku..


 Gribi teikt, ka tajā laikā ierakstos nebija "sīko detaļu" un nianšu?

----------


## kaspich

nu, bet Tu padomaa. ja ir 50 gadus materiaals, atbaidoshaa kvalitaatee [logjiski], ar s/n ap 40dB [ar kaartu], tad par kaadu mikrodinamiku mees varam runaat?

----------


## arnis

ko nu mees katrs saprotam ar siikajaam detaljaam, nianseem, un mikrodinamiku. arii -40dB ir saliidzinoshi zems liimenis, un 90% biezo ausu iipashnieki skuju dzirdees tur kautko, bet tehniski taa neskaitaas mikrodinamika. Un mikrodinamiku neveido tikai akustika/ ieraksts vai cita tehnika, bet gan arii aareejie apstaaklji, kaados klausaas ... [ telpa etc ] 
Par basa kvantitaati un kvalitaati runaajot ---> vajag paliela izmeera subu un aktiivo kroseeshanu pa joslaam. tad peec vajadziibas varees paplashinaat vieglos midbasus speeleet zemaak, vai arii kvantitatiivi dzenoties peec suba, pavilkt subu uz augshu. Ja mazais vieglais fronts ir kautcik speejiigs, var vispaar subu noseedinaat uz 60, 50 herciem... un figu pamaniisi, ka tas ir leenais subs, kas tur skan .... Gatavaas pasiivaas sisteemaas figu kautko pamainiisi ... un atrast taadu piemeerotu , kas der visam .... ja ir prasiibas, tad vajadzees $$$

----------


## ivog

Protams, viss atkarīgs no nesēja - ja ir oriģināls to laiku vinils, nenojāts, tad jau gan kvalitāte ir OK. 
30 gadus atpakaļ bija 1980. gads, tajā laikā viniliem ar kvalitāti viss bija kārtībā.
Vienīgi mēdz būt nianses un pārsteigumi - nesen uzdāvināju meitai Bon Jovi (viena no viņas mīļākajām grupām) oriģinālo vinilu, a tur basu nav. Ierakstā vienkārši nav...

----------


## arnis

ko noziimee nav ? Zem 200Hz ir rollofs HPF 24db/okt ???

----------


## kaspich

tas, kas man skjiet - shis ir tas gadijums, kad cilvekam nav ne mazaakaas sajeegas, prieks kam vajadziigs stereo, un ko tas sniedz. es teiktu, ka liidz permanentu skandu iegaadei kaa liidz meenesim. es ieteiktu: nopeerkam ko prastu, noliekam pareizaas poziicijaas un maacaamies atpaziit instrumentus, sadzirdeet nianses, skatuves lietas.
kad tas buus izdevies, saakt izkopt gaumi. so shobriid te galvenaa probleema ir 'bass', kas.. izklausaas kaa 14gadnieka monologi pec skolas disenes [ar 4 S90 daliibu] apmekleejuma.

----------


## ivog

_Zem 200Hz ir rollofs HPF 24db/okt ??? _ - a saprotamā valodā pajautāt...?

----------


## arnis

Ivog. A kaa savaadaak pajautaat. Tu saki, ka basa nav. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roll-off
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-pass_filter
???

----------


## RudeWolf

Es jau netaisījos nopirkt be-all/end-all sistēmu, saņēmu vnk piedāvājumu uz tām nelaimīgajām FS-100 skandām par daudz zemāku cenu kā veikalā. Taisnība, ka man pieredze ar skandām ir ļoti ierobežota, tāpēc pirmā sistēma, ko pirkšu noteikti nebūs pēdējā (nezinu, cik cilvēki trāpa ar pirmo pirkumu). Pašlaik skaļruņu sistēmā primāri darbojas šādi Jamo torņi http://www.jamo.com/eu-en/products/d-570-description/ un sabvūfers http://www.jamo.com/eu-en/products/s...pecifications/. Dzīts tas viss tiek no Pioneer resīvera, jo primārā funkcijai šai sistēmai ir mājas kinozāles apskaņošana (ir arī aizmugures/centra skaļruņi). Kā jau teicu, problēma man ir tieši ar augšām, detalizāciju un emm... ambienci? Tās skan kā tumbas. Kaut ko uzlabot šajā sistēmā īpaši netaisos, jo savas funkcijas tā izpilda. Tos Giant nepirkšu tikai tādā gadījumā, ja tās principā būs tieši tas pats, kas man jau ir.

----------


## osscar

Ja tev D klases pio resīvers, nav brīnums par augšām un detalizāciju...vismaz man pio resīveri galīgi nepatīk skanējumā (mūzikai). Esi savas skandas klausījies pārī ar kādu citu pastūzi ?

----------


## kaspich

> ... Tos Giant nepirkšu tikai tādā gadījumā, ja tās principā būs tieši tas pats, kas man jau ir.


 nu, bet tad hulji ko jautaa? hulji pis smadzenes? hulji teeree citu [manu] laiku? viedokliitis ir, kaut ko ljeperee + ietiepiigs. nu, tad eperc tos giantus un klausies.
zb taads tupums.

----------


## RudeWolf

Diemžēl neesmu, jo pašam un nevienam no paziņām nav kārtīga AB klases stereo pastiprinātāja. Jebkurā gadījumā doma bija citā istabā izveidot sistēmu tieši mūzikai, lai nav jātup pie tā teļļuka.

----------


## Didzis

Kaspish mums vieniigais nav tups, bet visi paarejie, kuri klausaas RRR akustiku, niekojaas ar maajas kinozaaleem un klausaas pie datora plastmasas tumbinas pa 5Ls ir tupi. Kaspish, Tev tieshaam neienaak praataa, ka lielaakajai dalai cilveeku nevajag visu to mikrodinamiku, skatuves dzilumu, platumu,u.t.t. Cilveeki klausaas muuziku un vinus galiigi neuztrauc , ka akustikai ne taadi filtri, vai pastiprinaataaja nav izmantotas pashas inovatiivaakaas idejas. Vari Tu te zemes augshaa spert, bet taa tas ir un taa tas buus. RRR razo budzeta klases akustiku un lielaako dalu tautas taas skaneekums apmierina. a tas Tev nepatiik, tad jaapaarvaacaas uz citu planeetu dziivot.

----------


## kaspich

> Kaspish mums vieniigais nav tups, bet visi paarejie, kuri klausaas RRR akustiku, niekojaas ar maajas kinozaaleem un klausaas pie datora plastmasas tumbinas pa 5Ls ir tupi. Kaspish, Tev tieshaam neienaak praataa, ka lielaakajai dalai cilveeku nevajag visu to mikrodinamiku, skatuves dzilumu, platumu,u.t.t. Cilveeki klausaas muuziku un vinus galiigi neuztrauc , ka akustikai ne taadi filtri, vai pastiprinaataaja nav izmantotas pashas inovatiivaakaas idejas. Vari Tu te zemes augshaa spert, bet taa tas ir un taa tas buus. RRR razo budzeta klases akustiku un lielaako dalu tautas taas skaneekums apmierina. a tas Tev nepatiik, tad jaapaarvaacaas uz citu planeetu dziivot.


 didzi, nu ko tu te ieliidi? gribi pieraadiit, ka buut luuzeram ir kruta? nu, dzer savu 2L maximas alu, kalusies S30, esi seetas karalis ar 2 knaibleem un 1 aamuru. nu, ko tu lien visur pa vidu? juties komfortabli? super! neko labaaku nevajag? ekselenti!

----------


## jankus

Ориентировочная цена: $1200 http://www.stereo.ru/profile_notes.php?product_id=7578&tree_id=59
Klausies, Tev taču tagadējie Jamo ir dārgāki par tiem Giantiem, ko Tu taisies pirkt! Ko tad Tu īsti plāno- apgreidu vai downgreidu?
Kas Tev tas par Pioneer resīveri? Varbūt labāk tik tiešām pameklēt kādu normālu ampu??

----------


## jankus

Redz kur tur pat pirmā atsauksme par šīm tumbām: ".., но затратив совсем немного времени и еще меньше средств, можно  значительно улучшить звук. Достаточно вынуть СЧ динамики и заменить  поролон (!) на что-нибудь более полезное. Лично я использовал ватные  шарики по 100 грамм в колонку. Фильтры тоже нуждаются в доработке."

Varbūt ir vērts mēģināt pie tām pašām tumbām nedaudz piestrādāt? Redz kur viens normālu dampējamo materiālu porolona vietā bija salicis.. Varbūt ir vērts ielikt labākus kondensatorus pīkstulim, varbūt pamainīt vadus vai kaut kā tamlīdzīgi? Vai esi pagooglējis pa tēmu "Kā uzlabot skanējumu Jamo D570"? Varbūt ir vērts?  ::

----------


## Didzis

Kaspish, Tu kaarteejo reizi saaki lamaat jautaajuma autoru un tapeec es tikai aizraadiiu. Ja au esi tik neapmierinaats, tad kapeec teeree savu laiku shai forumaa? Kapeec tusee ar tik tupiem cilveekiem? Meklee sev citu sabiedriibu, kuru nevajag lamaat.

----------


## RudeWolf

Ok, izblamējos atkal- sajaucu modeļus Jamo. Pašlaik ir šī sistēma- http://www.jamo.com/na-en/products/s-606-hcs-6-description/

Kā redzi, priekšējām skandām visi skaļruņi ir gaužām maziņi, ja neskaita sānu vūferi. Un tā ir mājas kinozāles sistēma. Redzēs, kas notiks, kad izmēģināšu kopā ar normālu pastiprinātāju.

----------


## tornislv

Nu, atbrauc, iedošu (aizdošu uz pāris dienām) tev, piemēram, kādu ne pārāk jaudīgu, bet labi skanošu Luxman (man te stāv plauktā viens L-190) vai kādu niknu AB klases gala pastiprekli, prastu kā miets, bet ar brutālu jaudu, un paklausies tās Jamo ar tiem. Ir arī A series Pioneer A-6, ja ar šiem tās skandas skan tāpat kā ar Pio resīveri, tad diagnoze skaidra. Ilgi dot nevaru, jo salikti ss.lv sludinājumos, ja nu kunde uzrodas...

----------


## normundss

> Es jau netaisījos nopirkt be-all/end-all sistēmu, saņēmu vnk piedāvājumu uz tām nelaimīgajām FS-100 skandām par daudz zemāku cenu kā veikalā. Taisnība, ka man pieredze ar skandām ir ļoti ierobežota, tāpēc pirmā sistēma, ko pirkšu noteikti nebūs pēdējā (nezinu, cik cilvēki trāpa ar pirmo pirkumu). Pašlaik skaļruņu sistēmā primāri darbojas šādi Jamo torņi http://www.jamo.com/eu-en/products/d-570-description/ un sabvūfers http://www.jamo.com/eu-en/products/s...pecifications/. Dzīts tas viss tiek no Pioneer resīvera, jo primārā funkcijai šai sistēmai ir mājas kinozāles apskaņošana (ir arī aizmugures/centra skaļruņi). Kā jau teicu, problēma man ir tieši ar augšām, detalizāciju un emm... ambienci? Tās skan kā tumbas. Kaut ko uzlabot šajā sistēmā īpaši netaisos, jo savas funkcijas tā izpilda. Tos Giant nepirkšu tikai tādā gadījumā, ja tās principā būs tieši tas pats, kas man jau ir.


 Izskatās ka esi tajā pirkšanas fāzē, kad lēmums iekšēji  ir pieņemts, bet meklē tam motivāciju.  Es teiktu - pērc nost tos Giantus, JA Tu apzinies, ka patiesībā maksā par sevis apmācību un esi iekšēji gatavs bez nožēlas tās skandas saskaldīt malkā.  Pirms pirkšanas tomēr aizbrauc uz veikalu paklausīties.  Ja Tu prāto par Fostex platjoslinieku kā vienu no alternatīvām Giantam, tad 10 sekunžu paklausīšanās šo izvēli radikāli atvieglos  :: .

Ja interesē paklausīties elektrostatiķus, tad ej Baltaudio - viņiem bija Martin Logan. Tās protams nebūs RRR cenas.

Par pastiprinātāju te jau visi izteicās, gan jau domu saprati.

----------


## kaspich

es saprotu - cuukaam peerles, bet, varbuut, kaadam noderees doma.
un doma ir ljoti prasta.

ir zavodi [tumbu], kas skaljrunjus taisa pashi. ir zavodi, kas peerk mezhonigos daudzumos.
ir RRR, kas meenesii [pa visiem modeljiem kopaa] sarazho 100 kastes [50+ paarus]. ja to vispaar par razhoshanu var saukt.
shobriid savus [80to gadu] skaljrunjus vinji liek leetaakajos suudos. giantos un co iet Taivaanas/Kjiinas leetaakie skaljrunji.
kaa juus domaajiet, vai razhotaajs var buut konkuretspeejiigs ar tiem, kas stancee desmitiem tuukstoshu tumbu? 
es jau nerunaaju par to, ka vechi nopeerk 100 tviiterus, peec meenesha - atkal 100. katrai partijai savi parametri.
kaadi tie skaljruni buus? pashi leetaakie suudi. jo tikai taa vispaar var o tik nieciigos daudzumos uztaisiit.

par afftaru - Normunds pareizi saka. cilvekam ir leemums pienjeemies. vajag tikai atbalstu. es taadiem sudiem savu atbalstu nedoshu.
neredzu arii jeegu runaat par probleemas celonjiem. jo - manai haljavas sajuutai ir limiti.

----------


## RudeWolf

Vakar dabūju paklausīties tos Gigantus, tiešām tā nav mana skaņa. Īsāk sakot, man tas izklausījās pēc vidēji kvalitatīva pop mūzikas klausīšanās rokraksta. Pieļauju, ka cilvēkam, kurš ikdienā klausās rafinētākas skandas šī skaņa varētu pat ļoti riebties. Man tā likās vienaldzīga un īpaši neaizķēra.

Gan jau Kaspich atkal smiesies, bet kā alternatīvu plānoju uzbūvēt jutīgas skandas ar platjoslas skaļruni. Man tieši pie mājām ir mēbeļu darbnīca, kur plānots sazāģēt vajadzīgās detaļas, pārējo būs pa spēkam izdarīt mājās. Tagad tikai jāiziet cauri visiem rasējumiem, kas netā mētājas. Gan jau tāpat beigās uztaisīšu bass reflex kasti, jo back loaded horn ir diezgan sarežģīta konstrukcija. Plānoju izmantot vai nu Fostex FE166En vai arī FE206En. Ļoti gribētos kaut kur sadabūt 10-12'' platjoslinieku, bet tos es esmu redzējis tikai Audio Nirvana produkcijā, ko būtu jāved no ASV.

----------


## kaspich

nee, kaspich tikai konstatee faktu, ka vinja viedoklis par trollingu shajaa teemaa bija pareizs par visiem 100. un konstatee faktu, ka debilizeeshanaas, pateicoties internetam un pokemonu aktivitaatei, kas ir proporcionaala nejegshanai, notiek ljoti aatros tempos.

es arvien un arvien atgriezhos pie domas, ka vajadzeetu veidot komuunu, kas apzinaati dezinformeetu shos pokemonus. ar domu - paatrinaat shii trollinga bojaaeju [tb, neta - esoshajaa izpratnee]. paarpludinot to ar trakaaku sviestu, tam burbulim vajadzetu spraagt [aatraak].

bet, par teemu - jaa, max lielu, max platjosliigu, max noformeejumaa. un hiend garanteets  ::

----------


## arnis

jaa-aizkjer jau nav akustikai, bet ierakstam
ar ko nedzirdeeta platjosla buus labaaka ???

----------


## RudeWolf

Ieraksti bija simtiem reižu dzirdēti, tāpēc tos nevainošu. Platjosla būs labāka ar to, ka pats būvēšu. Jaudu arī tik daudz nevajadzēs, jo jutība 96db/1m/1w. Cenas ziņā domāju, ka sanāks tieši tāpat un kā pirmā mācību skanda gan jau būs labāka. Tāpat desu es neklausos tāpēc bez izteikti spēcīga basa varēšu izdzīvot. Ja patiks, tad piepirkšu vēlāk klāt pīkstuli.

----------


## kaspich

es piedaavaaju sekojoshu esosho skandu upgrade:
1. izdemoleet piikstuli. iisti hiendisti klausaas lielu paltjoslu, nevis pikstuljus
2. ar kaaju saspaardiit midbasus. taa tiks panaaktas vairaakas lietas: THD ar kaartu 5..10..15%, nekaads gaajiens, lokaalaas rezonanses
3. ar cirvi atdaliit skandu aizmugureejo sienu. jo iisti hiendisti klausaas OB
4. piesleegt skandas ar 0.1mm2 vadu, vismaz 20m garu, jo zems DF must have
5. izmantot ampu, kas satur ne vairaak kaa 5 detaljas, vai izejas trafu, vai lampu paarforseetaa sleegumaa. THD virs 2..3% kaa minimums, DF nekaads, AFR nevienmeeriiba vismaz 3+dB

un nobeigumaa - esoshie skandu un ampu razhotaji ir lohi. kaa vinji mocas ar ntajaam joslaam, filtriem, korpusiem, testiem. buutu forumus palasiijushi. tik daudz akustikas gjeeniju no veciem skaljrunjiem un skaidenes plaaksnes speej uztaisiit ko krutaaku..

----------


## andrievs

"1. izdemoleet ....2. ar kaaju saspaardiit ....3. ar cirvi atdaliit ... "

Vai garīgi veselam un veiksmīgi nodarbinātam cilvēkam pietiktu apņēmības, un galvenais laika, šādai "daiļradei", turklāt šādā apjomā un neatlaidībā?! 
(jautājums retorisks un atbildi nepaģēr)

----------


## Friidis

Netaisos apšaubīt Kaspich k-ga visnotaļ plašās (vai dziļās?) zināšanas par tēmu. Taču lielāks "rūgumpods" LV forumos laikam grūti atrodams... :: 
Rodas pieņēmums, ka varētu būt kāds izbijis Nopelniem bagātais LPSR radionozares darbonis. Penzijā pārāk daudz brīva laika un nerealizētu ambīciju... 
Dēļ vecuma varētu būt arī problēmas ar datorzinību apguvi- nekādīgi nevar ieinstalēt savā datoriņā latvju valodiņu  ::

----------


## kaspich

izskataas, ka andrievi un friizhi saak mani atshifreet  ::  varetu ash aptauju uztaisiit, kur katrs vareetu par mani domu izteikt  :: 
buutu labaak priecaajushies, ka es neizjuutu simpaatijas pret lohiem, luuzeriem un mudakiem. musdienu geju aktivitaashu laikmetaa tas nav maz. 
citaadi - kas to zin, pieteiktos kaadam miiljuminjam paliidzeet tranzistoru apguut, un laupiitu nevainiibu  :: 

un jaa, 10 gadus es luudzu, lai mani njem U101 izstraades komandaa, bet.. pieviila  ::

----------


## Friidis

Kaspich- es takš spriežu pēc sevis- pats esmu penzis un tikpat agresīva neiecietība mostas, kad foto forumos kārtējā blondīne meklē krutāko spoguļkameru...
 ::

----------


## kaspich

ar to spoguljkameru vinjas vismaz/kaadreiz savus pupus fotografees - buus kaada jeega [mms vai video]. bet te - tikai izdemoleetas detaljas un daudz dumu domu galvaa  ::

----------


## arnis

es jau nesaku ka ieraksts jaavaino. man tikai nepatiik shitie teksti, ka akustika "neaizrauj". tai nav jaa-aizrauj peec definiicijas. tas, ka cilveeki meegjina kautkaadaa veidaa visu "personalizeet" , tas laikam ir neizbeegami...
Tagad izraadaas desu neklausies, paaris dienas apakalj vajadzeeja kaadu lielaaku izmeeru, lai paaris ierakstos buutu arii kvantitatiivais bass...

----------


## ivog

Nu ne jau kolbasņikam vien bass vajadzīgs, hard/heavy metal stils, da visār roks kā tāds, bez basa arī neskan...

----------


## RudeWolf

Bass ir vajadzīgs, bet neesmu pārliecināts, ka par 300-400LVL varēs dabūt visu un kvalitatīvi. Tāpēc labāk nopērku kaut ko tādu, kas labi tiks galā ar vidiem. Rēķinos ar to, ka visdrīzāk 8'' platjosliniekam bass sāk izbeigties pie 40-50Hz, nezinu- varbūt, ka ir kaut kādi korpusi, kas spēj izvilkt dziļāk. Domāju, ka džezam/blūzam/rokam ar to vajadzētu pietikt. Neba es ērģeles plānoju klausīties.

Sliktākajā gadījumā sabvūferi piepirkšu klāt. Vai vispār domāšu par citām skandām. Kā jau teicu, neceru, ka šīs būs pēdējās, ko pirkšu.

----------


## kaspich

es patieshaam apbrinoju cilvekeus, kas neko nerubiijot par prieksmetu, var veselu sacereejumu uzrakstiit. skolas laikaa paariiti taadu dzejnieku zinaaju. es patieshaam apbriinoju cilvekus, kam viss ir vienkaarshi. pasakiet, kas ir potrons, un es tuulinj atmegu izgudroshu.
es lasu [arii] shiis teemas trollismu, un fanoju - cik paarliecinoshi var virkneet teikumus, veselas rindkopas, kaa var buut viedoklis, plaani, neko nerubiijot. un arii negribot rubiit. 
kaut es ta maaceetu. tad - kaut minimumu rubijot, es buutu Elks, Dievs tas Kungs. citiem, un, kas ne mazaak svariigi - arii sev.  ::

----------


## RudeWolf

Nu bet tu pasaki, kā es iemācīšos, ja ne izmēģinot? Un izmēģināšu to, ko redzu netā- projektus, kur citi cilvēki pirms tam ir ieguldījuši laiku. Paņemšu to pašu skaļruni, iebūvēšu tādā pašā korpusā un sapratīšu vai tas man patīk. Ja nepatiks, mēģināšu kaut ko citu. Pajautāšu citiem, kas jau ir uzbūvējuši dažādas skandas, palasīšu kaut ko.

Es neceru izgudrot neko jaunu, vai dibināt kārtējo maģisko audio komponentu firmeli- es vēlos saprast un bez prakses tas diezin vai sanāks.

----------


## Isegrim

Labāk mācīties no citu kļūdām, nevis lēkt ar pliku pakaļu saplēstos stiklos. Rodi iespēju aiziet ciemos un paklausīties šo 'superskaļruni' pirms pakaļtaisīšanas bez _poņas_. Citādi varen dārgi sanāks visādas _audiofilu_ idejas uz savas ādas pārbaudīt. Par visādām superkonstrukcijām dzirdēts, bet "kas sunim asti cels"?

----------


## RudeWolf

No kuru kļūdām tad būtu jāmācās? Ir vesels bars cilvēku, kuri ar putām uz lūpām brēc, ka platjoslas skaļruņi ir lieliski. T.i. daudziem tie patīk, bet es labi saprotu, ka šai pieejai noteikti ir trūkumi salīdzinot ar vairāku joslu skandu. Bet kā priekšrocību es ņēmu vērā konstrukcijas vienkāršumu, protams, ja neizdomā būvēt kaut kādas gliemežnīcas. Ar krossoveriem es pašlaik noteikti neņemšos, jo tam noteikti zināšanu man ir daudz par maz, tāpēc dizains ar vairākiem skaļruņiem atkrīt.

Pēc kāda pusmēneša varbūt būs iespēja dzirdēt platjoslinieku nelielā korpusā. Līdz tam noteikti neko neuzsākšu.

----------


## ivog

Nu ir jau dzirdētas tiešām labi skanošas akustikas ar platjosliniekiem, piemēram nesen dzirdēju šīs:
http://www.teachsmart.org/School%20T...20Speaker.aspx
Bet nu tur cenu līmenis cits...
Runājot par krosoveriem un zināšanām - nav jau pašam jāizgudro, var izmantot gatavus risinājumus, kur problēma.

----------


## tornislv

Gribētu norādīt, ka Ivo piemērs nekādi neder, jo Tannoy DC (Dual Concentric) sistēmas nekādi nav "platjoslinieki", konkrētais gadījums - divu joslu ar pasīvo filtru uz 1400Hz.

----------


## Isegrim

Atsevišķiem žanriem platjoslinieks ir īsti vietā. Piem., lai klausītos, kā 
Andrés Segovia spēlē Bahu uz savas ģitāras vai _a cappella_ dziedāšanu, vairākjoslu skaļrunis nepavisam nav nepieciešams. Tik parasti jau klausāmies ko vairāk par _vox humana_ un instrumentu, kura spektrs ir šaurs un novietojas skaņu diapazona vidū.

----------


## ivog

> Gribētu norādīt, ka Ivo piemērs nekādi neder, jo Tannoy DC (Dual Concentric) sistēmas nekādi nav "platjoslinieki", konkrētais gadījums - divu joslu ar pasīvo filtru uz 1400Hz.


 Ta gan laikam būs, netiku iedziļinājies konstrukcijā...

----------


## RudeWolf

Bet kad rocība un prātība atļaus var tak to plato izmantot tikai vidiem un pievienot to, kas iztrūkst? Basam, cik saprotu vajag citu kasti vai arī to pašu jāpārtaisa, bet pīkstuli var uzlikt augšā bez īpaša korpusa. Vismaz esmu redzējis, ka cilvēki tā dara.

----------


## tornislv

Afftar,

ko nelietīgais Kaspich tieši, kā ar nazi acīs un es (mīļais labais smukais) "tā smalki" vēlamies Tev pateikt (par līku auto šķūningu tak mēs visi ieņirdzam - es esmu redzējis, ka cilvēki Opelim ielīmē logā uzrakstu PORSCHE, vecam 728 BMW haizivij pieliek melna ruberoīda spoileri, nemaz nerunājot par to, kas redzams te: http://www.worst-tuning.com/ un citos resursos), ir tas, ka nevajag visādus sūdus lasīt internetos, bet gan iet un klausīties dažādas skandas, saprast, kā un kur tā skaņa veidojas, saprast, ko nozīmē dalīšana pa joslām un kurai mūzikai cik tās joslas ir vajadzīgas, un tad vai nu meklēt sev rocībai piemērotas gatavas skandas (kur desmitiem inženieru būs jājušies līki mēnešiem no vietas, lai panākti labāku rezultātu) VAI , saprotot, KO gribi panākt beigās, izvēlētos komponentes un uzbūvētu pats. Ja ne, tev sanāks kā man: es 1977 gadā dabūju 2 gab 10GD-34, divus aseņu vidučus un vienu pīkstui, izzāģēju ar lobziku vecmammas vecajā finiera tumbočkā piecus robainus caurumus un saķimerējo to visu kopā bez filtra (jo nebija ne mazākās sajēgas, kas tas ir un kam domāts). Lieki teikt, ka mana sajūsma par manu "izcilo" veikumu izbeidzās 10 minūtes pēc tā pieslēgšanas MAJAK-205 izejā. Majaks tagad pie Isegrim aizceļojis  :: 
Ko mēs gribam - tevi no šādiem liekiem pārdzīvojumiem pasargāt.  ::

----------


## jankus

Skatos, dazhs labs "noliek" visu, ko Tu ierosini. 
Tiesa gan, taa arii nepasaka, kas nebuutu pokemonisms, bet gan labi skaljrunji, un neparaada pareizo virzienu..
Ielikshu paaris linkus- ja nu kaut kas noder:
http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/
http://www.zaphaudio.com/
http://www.rjbaudio.com/projects.html
Shiis bija pirmaas tumbas, ko pats meegjinaaju savulaik nospiest: http://www.rjbaudio.com/Microbe%20SE/microbe%20SE.html
No platjosliniekiem vislabaakais, ko pasham ir sanaacis klausiities, vai cik smiekliigi tas neliktos, bija Visaton BG20 ieksh Tornado. Pasham par lielu izbriinu, 35Hz bija. Veel kaadai konfidenciaalai personai no shii foruma bija sanaacis sho sisteemu paklausiities. Cik zinu, atsauksmes ljoti pozitiivas.
Kaa jau kaads piemineeja, es ar netaisiitu platjoslas skaljrunja tumbas kaa savu references sisteemu. Kaa sisteemu numur 4 vai 5 gan, jo atsevishkju zhanru muuziku, kaa jau kaads te piemineeja, man liekas ljoti interesanti klausiities uz platjoslas skalrjunja, imho (open bafflaa  ::  )..

----------


## jankus

> Runājot par krosoveriem un zināšanām - nav jau pašam jāizgudro, var izmantot gatavus risinājumus, kur problēma.


 Kas tie par gatavajiem risinaajumiem?

----------


## Isegrim

> kur desmitiem inženieru būs jājušies līki mēnešiem no vietas, lai panākti labāku rezultātu


 Un rezultāts ir --- iespējami zemākā pašizmaksa!  ::

----------


## Zigis

> Kas tie par gatavajiem risinaajumiem?


 Nu kaut vai noTevis augstākminētejiem linkiem.

----------


## kaspich

mani 2 centi.
vai afftar saprot pamatlietas? pilnigi noteikti nee. ko es ar to domaaju?
vai afftar saprot, kas buutu jadzird? tb, kaa butu jaaskan taam ideaalajaam skandaam? kas raksturo skaneejumu? kas raksturo skatuvi?
vai afftar saprot, kur sleepjaas tas probleemas, ko vinjsh piemin? nee. ne tuvu.
afftar meegjina truukstoshu basu risinaat ar 4 collu 'basinieku', ambienci ar ribbonu, u.t.t. tas jau pat nav smiekligi.
jankus - hulji tu te ziimeejies ar paaris linku atrashanu googlee? domaa, ka taadu nav simtiem? esi gatavs baigo garantiju dot, ka tieshi shie linki ir kas nepaarspeejams? esi atkaartojis tajos dotaas konstrukcijas? esi gatavs dot rekomendaacijas profesionaalaa liimenii? nee? hmm...
afftaram maajas ir skandas, kas ir cenu kategorijaa virs 1K. vinsjh JAU neklausaas S90. tad kaada suuda peec ir ielikti kaut kaadi konstruktori 2wau DIY pokemonu kastiiteem, kuros baazh Visatonus pa 20 Euro? KAS TUR BUUS LABAAKS???????
KAS TIKS IEGUUTS????? KAS NESKAN ESOSHAJAAM SKANDAAM? kaads to ir sapratis? es nee.
truukst basu? bet - autors skataas uz 4''. truukst augshu? bet autors skataas uz platjoslu..
ne reizi un nevienaa vietaa nav bijusi runa par SVARIGAAKAJAM lietaam:
a) kaada ir klausiishanaas telpa, kaa noformeeta, sagatavota;
b) kaa izvietotas skandas, kaada stereobaaze, u.t.t.
kaa saprotu, tad skandas tiek barotas ar leetu D klasi. KAS TUR VAR SKANEET?? 
te lidz SAVU skandu BUUVEESHANAI kaa lidz meenesim. te JAAMAACAAS klausiities, JAAMACAAS defineet probleemu, JAASAVAAC pamatlietas, un tad jaaiet taalaak.
ja nav dzidruma/skaidribas:
a) amps [D klase]
b) agriinie atstarojumi [telpas probleemas]
platjosla sho probleemu tikai PASTIPRINAAS
gribaas izteiktaaku ambiences sajutu? skatamies tumbas ar bidirekcionaalam liikneem [ir taadas - uz rear pusi papildus fullranges, piemeeram, OB vidu joslaa, u.t.t.] BET saprotam, ka - tad telpai ir veel 101X lielaaka noziime. bet -lai par ho domaatu, ir JAASAJEDZ, kas ir jaadzird, kas truukst.

es atkaartoshos, bet - kad es boot [arii te] iemetu info par testa diskiem, kas maaca cilveekam, kas ir fokusi, ljauj paarbaudiit, vai instrumenti skan tur, kur jaskan, saaku runaat par PAMATLIETAAM - skatuves platums, dziljums, jaapiekriit Didzim: NEVIENAM TAS NEINTERESEEJA [iznjemot 1..2 cilvekus, kas jau ir tankaa]. sajeegas, KAS buutu jaadzird NAV, bet TUMBAS BUUVEET, GUDRI DIRST - 7 lapas..

----------


## ivog

> afftaram maajas ir skandas, kas ir cenu kategorijaa virs 1K. vinsjh JAU neklausaas S90.


 Kur Tu to izrāvi? Manurpāt afftar rakstīja ka viņam vispār skandu nav un labas nemaz nav dzirdējis...

----------


## kaspich

> .. Pašlaik skaļruņu sistēmā primāri darbojas šādi Jamo torņi http://www.jamo.com/eu-en/products/d-570-description/ un sabvūfers http://www.jamo.com/eu-en/products/s...pecifications/. Dzīts tas viss tiek no Pioneer resīvera, jo primārā funkcijai šai sistēmai ir mājas kinozāles apskaņošana (ir arī aizmugures/centra skaļruņi). Kā jau teicu, problēma man ir tieši ar augšām, detalizāciju un emm... ambienci? Tās skan kā tumbas. Kaut ko uzlabot šajā sistēmā īpaši netaisos, jo savas funkcijas tā izpilda. Tos Giant nepirkšu tikai tādā gadījumā, ja tās principā būs tieši tas pats, kas man jau ir.


 
Ivo un paarejiem DIY kitu ieteiceejiem.  veelreiz.

----------


## arnis

Ivog, tu man taa arii neatbildeeji, ko noziimee , ka basa nav . HPF Rolloffs ir jeb nee ?

----------


## jankus

> Ivo un paarejiem DIY kitu ieteiceejiem.  veelreiz.


 Kaspich, apskaties #38 postu- aftars bija sajaucis linkus- viņam ir nevis D570tie torņi, bet kaut kāds lētāks AV komplekts.

----------


## kaspich

jankus - jebkuraa gadiijumaa esoshaas akustikas ir ALVASTIESU paaraakas par vienkaarshajaam DIY konstrukcijaam. kur nu veel iesaceja izpildiijumaa.
un, varbuut, Tu vari pastaastiit, aka shie DIY kiti risinaas vinja augshu un ambiences probleemas?

----------


## arnis

telpas probleemas risinaat ir daargi, un laikietilpiigi. vienkaarshaak ir pielikt kaadu piikstuli, vai kaadu papildu subu apjomam piemest ... 
par tiem dzirdamajiem 35Hz --- nerodas vinji ne no kurienes, ja rodas, tad ar pamatiigu faazu nobiidi un peecskanjaam[ kas pie tik zemas frekvences briizhiem var buut subjektiivi pat patiikami, ka peekshnji 35hz kljuust ar ausi sadzirdami ] . Tas ir tikai likumsakariigi. Vnk jaasaprot, vai skaljrunis [ dajebkaadaa noformeejumaa ] ir speejiigs taas frekvences atskanjot [ un kaa ] , jeb nee.
par tiem gatavajiem risinaajumiem [ filtros ] ---- tas der tikai tehniski IDEĀLIEM skaljrunjiem [ taisnas afr vismaz oktaavu zem.virs krosa F, taisnas phase liiknes, perfektas virziendarbiibas liiknes, perfektas impulse/ waterfall liiknes ] , Taadi shobriid veel nav pieejami ---> Tu jau Jankus to pats ljoti labi zini ... Liidz ar to katram skaljrunim naakas piedziit "savu" filtru, taa tas bija, ir, un kaadu laiku arii buus ...

----------


## jankus

> jankus - hulji tu te ziimeejies ar paaris linku atrashanu googlee? domaa, ka taadu nav simtiem? esi gatavs baigo garantiju dot, ka tieshi shie linki ir kas nepaarspeejams? esi atkaartojis tajos dotaas konstrukcijas? esi gatavs dot rekomendaacijas profesionaalaa liimenii? nee? hmm...


 Kā noteikti jau izlasījis #65.tajā postā, vienu konstrukciju esmu atkārtojis pats, viens čoms ir atkārtojis vienu Troelsa konstrukciju. Atsauksmes ļoti pozitīvas.
Vai esmu gatavs dot rekomendācijas profesionālā līmenī? Hmz, salīdzinājumam- kādas profesionālās rekomendācijas var dot teiksim jau pieminētais Jamo? Ko jūzeris, nopērkot, Giant, Jamo vai hvz kādas tumbas, zin par tumbu tehnisko pusi? Ko par tumbu "tehnisko pusi" var pateikt pārdevējs veikalā, kas šīs tumba tirgo? Vai veikalā, pirms tumbu pirkšanas ir pieejamas pat kaut vai AFR līknes? Te tas viss ir. Taisot tumbas, Tu zini, ko Tu liec tajās iekšā.
Vai nu kā, šie linki ir ļoti populāri. Ja nezini, Troelsa kitus tirgo tāda "mazpazīstama" firma kā Jantzen audio. Zaph audio kitus arīdzan tirgo, piemēram, viens cits "mazpazīstams" kantoris kā Madisound.. Nu jā, kas gan ir Jantzen audio vai Madisound.. Hmm.




> pokemonu kastiiteem, kuros baazh Visatonus pa 20 Euro? KAS TUR BUUS LABAAKS???????


 Njā, grūti ir spriest par "kastītēm", kuras neesi dzirdējis.. Nu taisnību sakot pareizāk laikam būtu teikt, ka tie skaļruņi ir uz BG20 bāzes. Vai nu kā, pircēji par 1.5K EUR uz šīm kastītēm stāv rindā..




> es atkaartoshos, bet - kad es boot [arii te] iemetu info par testa  diskiem, kas maaca cilveekam, kas ir fokusi, ljauj paarbaudiit, vai  instrumenti skan tur, kur jaskan, saaku runaat par PAMATLIETAAM -  skatuves platums, dziljums


 Nu ok, ok. Par to neviens nestrīdās. Jūzeriem ir jāmācās saklausīt. Pieņemsim, ka aftars grib mācīties saklausīt. Te nu ir pacēlies jautājums- iesakiet kaut ko par tiem Ls400, uz kā aftars varētu sākt mācīties saklausīt šīs pamatlietas. Minēji par testa diskiem, kas jāklausās, a uz kā tos testa diskus klausīties? Idejas, ieteikumi?  ::

----------


## kaspich

paskatam boot: pozitiivu atsauksmju par S90 netruukst. ir kaut vienas negatiivas? nav.
trollings ir sasniedzis neaptveramus augstumus un apjomus.
par klausiishanos - da kaut uz S90. uz esoshaa aprikojuma - ideaali. neviens tikai netaisaas to dariit. arii tie pozitiivo atsauksmju sniedzeeji.
cilveeki sniedz atsauksmes, nejeedzot neko par teemu. tas ir taapat, aka es no shodienas sniegshu veertejumu viiniem. buushu degustators. 
vai buushu gleznu eksperts. bez probleemaam. spilgtas kraasas=kruta.

----------


## jankus

> jankus - jebkuraa gadiijumaa esoshaas akustikas ir ALVASTIESU paaraakas par vienkaarshajaam DIY konstrukcijaam. kur nu veel iesaceja izpildiijumaa.
> un, varbuut, Tu vari pastaastiit, aka shie DIY kiti risinaas vinja augshu un ambiences probleemas?


 Nu Tev labāk par tām lietām spriest, jo neesmu daudz ķidājis komerciālās tumbas un arī saprašana par šīm lietām man ir stipri vājāka. Pēdējo komerciālo kastu MSRP, kuram apskatījos vēderā bija ap 1.7k EUR. Nu ko lai saka- parasts filtrs- basa galam virknē drosele, pīkstulis nogāzts ar prastu trešās kārtas filtru. Filtra komponentu izmaksas ar kārtu 10 lati. Es tādus kondensatorus nelikt pat garāžas audiosistēmas kastēs. Ļoti pazīstama, arī Tev ļoti labi zināma kompānija, par kuras citu izstrādājumu Tu esi jau te rakstījis, liek..
Augšas un ambiences problēmas? Vai Tu pieņem, ka problēma varētu būt telpas akustikā? Nu varbūt ir, varbūt nav. Kā Tu vari to droši apgalvot..?

----------


## tornislv

Nu, redz, es, piemēram, ieliku ss.lv un reklama.lv par samērīgu cenu - zem 100Ls -JAMO entry level skandas E430, kas noteikti skan labāk par S90, ja nu tikai zemais gals beidzas ātrāk (frekvences ziņā), bet AFR un fāzu līkne pat uz ausi liekas labāka. Arī papīra pīkstulis man patīk, kā skan. Tak nav ne 1 zvans bijis. Pietiek ielikt sludekli ar stiprekli , un pierakstīt pokemonu 500W - zvana kā traki!  :: 

Kā jau autoram teicām - paprasi aiznemties kādu AB klases stiprekli no mums un paklausies esošās skandas - kazi jaunas ausis atvērsies  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Nu Tev labāk par tām lietām spriest, jo neesmu daudz ķidājis komerciālās tumbas un arī saprašana par šīm lietām man ir stipri vājāka. Pēdējo komerciālo kastu MSRP, kuram apskatījos vēderā bija ap 1.7k EUR. Nu ko lai saka- parasts filtrs- basa galam virknē drosele, pīkstulis nogāzts ar prastu trešās kārtas filtru. Filtra komponentu izmaksas ar kārtu 10 lati. Es tādus kondensatorus nelikt pat garāžas audiosistēmas kastēs. Ļoti pazīstama, arī Tev ļoti labi zināma kompānija, par kuras citu izstrādājumu Tu esi jau te rakstījis, liek..
> Augšas un ambiences problēmas? Vai Tu pieņem, ka problēma varētu būt telpas akustikā? Nu varbūt ir, varbūt nav. Kā Tu vari to droši apgalvot..?


 tas, ko es droshi varu apgalvot - D klasee IR probleema. veel jo vairaak - leetaa/videejaa gala resiiveriem. bet, useris to nezin, nesaprot [reku, suuda D klasi taisiijaas sleegt klaat]. es par to arii runaaju - nav sajeegas par pamatlietaam, bet - nupat ko buuvees.
jaa, un bardaks uz augshaam rodaas deelj nekorektiem aatrajiem atstarojumiem. ja, var to apgalvot. jo, kaut ko sajeedzu. es saprotu, ka to ir gruuti pienjemt.

----------


## Didzis

Oi, mazais Kaspishiņš apbižojies. Laikam izmests no Boot , tagad katrā otrā postā gāna un sunī šo forumu  :: 
Kaspish, tu labāk uztaisi konkrētu akustiku, kādu Tu uzskati par ideālu. Cilvēki varēs atkārtot un ievērtēt. Nu nebūs tā, ka visiem gribēsies "zinatni bīdīt" filtrus rēķināt un akustikas labratoriu mājā taisīt. 99% tas vienkārši neinteresē!. Cilvēkam niez nagi ko pašam sameistarot un atkārtot kādu konstrukciu. Nu neinteresē kā tur tas filtrs darbojas, vai Tu kaspish vari to saprast- neinteresē! Cilvēku interese gala rezultāts- labs skanēums, bet aprēķinus un eksperimentus lai veic Kaspish vai līdzīgi konstruktori. Vaag skaņu, nevis burties teoriju par krosoveriem. Lielākā daļa godprātīgi uztīs spoles, nopirks attiecīgos kondensatorus, sazaģēs precīzi dēļus, u.t.t. bet nekad nebūs konstruktori! jankus ieliktie linki ir slikti, jo tās konstrukcijas tak nav Kaspish taisījis. Faktiski viss ir slikti un nepareizi, ko dara citi. Tikai Kaspish mums ir vienīgais "pareizais" :: 
Nu tad iedod savas konstrukcijas, lai amatieri var tās atkārtot. Nav paša konstrukciu, tad nekritizē citus!

----------


## RudeWolf

Telpā, kur pašlaik atrodas Jamo sānos līdz katrai sienai ir ap 5m, griestu augstums ap 4m, grīda no parketa. Starp skandām kādi četri metri un līdz dīvānam arī kādi 4m pa katru trijstūra malu. Varbūt no tumbām es neko nesaprotu, bet istabas kropļojumu es nedzirdu. Problēmas būs ar to istabu, kur es gribēju šīs jaunās likt- platība ap 20m2 un viena siena no ģipškartona, uz grīdas tepiķis, griesti 3m. Cik tagad palasīju, tad tajā mazajā izstabā vai nu jāliek akustiskā apdare vai arī jāapmierinās ar nearfield risinājumu.

Ja tiešām vajag, tad varu dabūt arī S90, laukos stāv diezgan pieklājīgā stāvoklī. Vajadzēs tad dabūt kādu 50W AB pastiprinātāju, nedomāju, ka 20m2 telpai var vajadzēt vairāk.

----------


## arnis

paga, tad telpas platums ir 14 metri , bet tev attaalums starp akustikaam ir 4 m ??

----------


## jankus

Hmz, nu gan dzīvojamā istabiņa..  :: 
Cik liels ir attālums no aizmugurējās sienas? Vai mēģināji tumbas bīdīt turp šurp pa istabu?

----------


## RudeWolf

Jā, tad kad likām tās iekšā, tad neviens par to nedomāja. Tā telpa ir savrupmājas apakšējais stāvs, kur tai teļļuka vietai sānos nekādas sienas tuvumā nav.

----------


## RudeWolf

Attālums no aizmugurējās sienas ir ļoti neliels, ap 40 cm. Tām skandām tiešām vajag lielāku? Viņām ir uz aizmuguri basa ports, bet ar basu man tiešām problēmas nav.

----------


## arnis

ahaa, nu redzi-- 40cm no sienas --- par ko tad mees runaajam ??? man ir taada pati probleema ... likshu slaapeeshanu aizmuguree.... 
par to platumu --- nevis skandaam vajag lielaaku, bet tava izveele, cik platu taisies klausiities... var tak patesteet, kaa mainaas skatuves platums, dziljums, nav jau obligaati pie taa vienaadmalu trijstuura pietureeties...

----------


## RudeWolf

Tas četru metru platums starp skandām ir diezgan nemaināms, šaurāk likt viņas man tiešām nesanāks, jo traucē mēbeles. Padomāšu par slāpēšanas plāksnēm aiz skandām.

Pamanīju SS-ā Luxman L-210 pastiprinātāju. Kādam ir kāds viedoklis par to? 50w izskatās pieņemama jauda un Luxman nav no tiem sliktākajiem brendiem. Redzēju, ka Tornis nesen tirgoja laikam L-190.

----------


## tornislv

Vecais (es viņu zinu, dzīvo Jelgavā, bet nav Ivo) uzvārīties nolēmis, es šim to pašu daiktu pirms mēneša pa 70 pārdevu  :: 
PS L-190 ir mazjaudīgāks, ir jau prom, atdevu pa 60. Pirmajā dienā jau nopirka.
Būs dabonams L-230, visjaudīgākais no mazajiem Luxmaniem, bet pēc 2 nedēļām, vēl Vācijā. Nu un protams ir man mājās L-410, bet tas būs ļoooti dārgs.

----------


## arnis

kaads shauraak, kur es tev teicu shauraak ?? plataak jaaliek .... kaada sakaraa shauraak ?

----------


## ivog

> Ivog, tu man taa arii neatbildeeji, ko noziimee , ka basa nav . HPF Rolloffs ir jeb nee ?


 Nē, nav HPF rollofs, citos ierakstos ir normāls bass.

----------


## ivog

Nu Luxman L-190 man viens ir, ja interesē...

----------


## RudeWolf

Ar ko L-190 atšķiras no L-210? Ja neskaita jaudu, gan jau.

----------


## tornislv

L-190, L200, L210, L215, L220, L230, L235 atšķiras tikai ar jaudu, tranformatora izmēriem, lampiņu skaitu priekšpanelī un kloķu izvietojumu. Shēma visiem ir vienāda līdz tranzistoram pēdējam, nu OK, 2% detaļu atšķiras. Visiem problēmas ar lampiņām un MUTE circuit. Skan visi ļoti labi, kā jau Luxman. Protams, mazākajām jaudām (~ 35w L190 reāli ir) vajag jutīgas skandas.

----------


## jankus

Izskatās, ka man arī būs jātaisās vaļā no pāris liekiem pastriprinātājiem. Tie varētu būt pirmām kārtām Sony ta-f530ES un NAD C320BEE.
Laikam tirgošu arī NAD 3020, bet tas nez vai interesēs šim mērķim..

----------


## RudeWolf

Izskatās, ka tam L-210 ir kādi 50W. Man tai mazajai istabai vairāk nemaz nevajadzēs pat ar 87db skandām. Redzēs tik, vai istabas akustika ar to vienu nelaimīgo reģipša sienu visu nesamaitās. Plaukstas drusku paplaukšķināju, nedaudz atbalss ir.

----------


## arnis

> Nē, nav HPF rollofs, citos ierakstos ir normāls bass.


 Nu bet tu jau atkal nesaprati. es jau tev prasiiju, vai konkreetajaa ierakstaa ir roll ofs jeb nee. ja ir rollofs---> tad jaapiesit ar naglu pie sienas paardeveejs/ paarstaavis. Kaut---> pirmo un peedeejo reizi es taaadu gljuku maniiju 90to gadu saakumaa pirktajos Super dikoteke hits 79.1 hvz kur izdotajaa kasetee [ alja gailiitis g ] .....  Ja nav rollofa, tad luudzu definee, ko tev noziimee, ka nav basa

----------


## jankus

> Izskatās, ka tam L-210 ir kādi 50W. Man tai mazajai istabai vairāk nemaz nevajadzēs pat ar 87db skandām. Redzēs tik, vai istabas akustika ar to vienu nelaimīgo reģipša sienu visu nesamaitās. Plaukstas drusku paplaukšķināju, nedaudz atbalss ir.


 Itkā jau tauta runā, ka reģipsis no akustiskā viedokļa ir salīdzinoši labs materiāls (salīdzinoši). Pats galvenais, lai reģipša metāliskie profili nerezonētu kā tas man gadījās vienā istabā..

----------


## RudeWolf

Cik esmu sienas sitis, nekas tur negrab. Uztraucos vairāk par atstarošanos, jo tapetes nekādas nav.

----------


## ansius

> Itkā jau tauta runā, ka reģipsis no akustiskā viedokļa ir salīdzinoši labs materiāls (salīdzinoši). Pats galvenais, lai reģipša metāliskie profili nerezonētu kā tas man gadījās vienā istabā..


 nopietni? nu labi labāks varbūt kā pliks betons ir, bet atvainojiet - vienkārši pretīgs materiāls no akustiskā viedokļa. Ar plikām reģipša sienām nav vērts tumbas mainīt, vai stiprekļus dzenāt. Vispirms telpu vajag savest kārtībā, likvidēt pirmos atstarojumus (sienas, grīda, griesti) dabūt telpas reverbarācijas laiku lejā (protams ne pavisam, jo tad telpa liekas klaustrofobiska), jo domājams ka telpā ar plikām reģipša sienām tas ir nu savas sekundes pie tiem izmēriem toč. Kāda tur laba skaņa var būt. Varbūt sēdot telpā ar austiņām?

Dabūsi lejā reverberācijas laiku telpai, arī tādu jaudu nevajadzēs.

----------


## Isegrim

> Itkā jau tauta runā, ka reģipsis no akustiskā viedokļa ir salīdzinoši labs materiāls


 Es ienīstu šo materiālu. Tas ne tikai pats plarkšķ; pat ja izmantotas koka brusas, ne skārda profili, aiz tā vienmēr ir rezonējoši tilpumi. Un tajos (varbūt) iebāztā vate maz līdz. Mūzikas istabā riģipša konstrukcijas - nē un vēlreiz nē! Tur visam jābūt masīvam

----------


## Isegrim

> Dabūsi lejā reverberācijas laiku telpai, arī tādu jaudu nevajadzēs.


 Ansi!!! Reverberācijas laiku nosaka telpas lielums. Virsmu noformējums, mīkstas mēbeles utt., savukārt, nosaka rimšanu. Skanīgas telpas ar lielu reverberāciju 'piebļaušanai' vienmēr pieticis ar niecīgu jaudu, salīdzinot ar slāpētu telpu, kurā daudz elementu, kas 'apēd' skaņu. Tik garās atbalsis 'izsmērē' visu bildi (kad nācās 'apgānīt' Anglikāņu baznīcu utml., vienmēr bija priekšā šīs problēmas). Plika un gluda, monolīta betona izliektas konstrukcijas, savukārt, koncertzālēm nākas pat speciāli projektēt.

----------


## arnis

par cik shaada teema paceelaas, tad , par cik muusu viduu telpas akustiku inzhenieru , kas buutu gatavi atdoties bez maksas, nav, tad mani 2 centi shajaa teemaa :---->

----------


## arnis

te piemeeram buus videejaas celtnieciibaa izmantojamaas mineraalvates plaaksnes abs. koeficienti. Patiesiibaa shiem materiaaliem [ un cietajiem tipiem ] absorbcijas koeficientus ir jaameklee kaa ar uguni  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Oi, mazais Kaspishiņš apbižojies. Laikam izmests no Boot , tagad katrā otrā postā gāna un sunī šo forumu 
> Kaspish, tu labāk uztaisi konkrētu akustiku, kādu Tu uzskati par ideālu. Cilvēki varēs atkārtot un ievērtēt. Nu nebūs tā, ka visiem gribēsies "zinatni bīdīt" filtrus rēķināt un akustikas labratoriu mājā taisīt. 99% tas vienkārši neinteresē!. Cilvēkam niez nagi ko pašam sameistarot un atkārtot kādu konstrukciu. Nu neinteresē kā tur tas filtrs darbojas, vai Tu kaspish vari to saprast- neinteresē! Cilvēku interese gala rezultāts- labs skanēums, bet aprēķinus un eksperimentus lai veic Kaspish vai līdzīgi konstruktori. Vaag skaņu, nevis burties teoriju par krosoveriem. Lielākā daļa godprātīgi uztīs spoles, nopirks attiecīgos kondensatorus, sazaģēs precīzi dēļus, u.t.t. bet nekad nebūs konstruktori! jankus ieliktie linki ir slikti, jo tās konstrukcijas tak nav Kaspish taisījis. Faktiski viss ir slikti un nepareizi, ko dara citi. Tikai Kaspish mums ir vienīgais "pareizais"
> Nu tad iedod savas konstrukcijas, lai amatieri var tās atkārtot. Nav paša konstrukciu, tad nekritizē citus!


 nu, ko tu mal vienu un to pashu? nu, tev neinteresee, to jau sen visi sapratusi. sheit cilveku INTERESEE. neesi pamaniijis?
saproti, tu esi tik vienmulji tups, ka es saprotu sievietes, kas saka - nokniebos, jo zajebala atteikt. nu, ar tevi liidziigi. tu iidi savu vienmuljo iigono un aprobezhoto luuzera tekstu, ka man jau gribaas jautaat - nu kaa tevi aizveert? aslaveet? naudu samaksaat? pasuukaat? nu, cik var malt vienu un to pashu.
par konstrukcijaam - ieleic kaut vienu saveejo, un tad virini muti.

p.s. no vecaam trubaam sasieta 'antena' neskaitaas.

----------


## Didzis

Kaspish, bet tu arī arī mal vienu un to pašu. RRR inženieri stulbi, Orbitas konstruktori dorņi, kā kāds iedod lapu par akustiku tā Kaspisham atkal nepatīk.RRR lūk neesot ražošanas un vispār visas tumbas ir sū** Foruma visi duraki un indigo. Nu nevaru es ciest, ka tu visus lamā un uzbrauc. Kur tad ir Tava akustikas ražotne. Kautkā nemana Tavas tumbas veikalā  ::  Kur tad Tava pastiprinātāja gatava shēma, kuru varētu atkārtot. Ar RRR pastiprinātājiem pilna pasaule. Es jau nesaku, ka tie ir labi, bet tie ir, a Tavu ta nav  ::  Var jau gudri dir**, ka esi baigais konstruktors, bet rezultātu ta nav. Jā, esi šādus tādus proektus sabīdījis, bet izrādas, ka bizness nesanāk, jo nevienam Tavas ģenealas idejas ta īsti nevajag. Oi kā Tev gribētos uzmesties par baigo audzinātāu, bet jāciena arī citi foruma biedri. Ja te varbūt jauni pukas nevar Tev iebilst, tad man muti neaizbāzt - nepieklājību, necieņu pret citiem un nepamatotus apvainojumus es necietīšu.

----------


## kaspich

didzi, davai sarunaajam taa - ja esi pats kaut ko vairaak kaa es izpildiijis - laipni luugtu. ja esi vnk vecs iignja ar 2 knaibleem iz lauku seetas - tupi klusu. un neteelo te baigo aizstaavi. tu ko tagad aizstaavi? RRR konstruktorus? vinjiem pajautaaji, vai tava aizstaaviba vajadziiga? ir konstruktiivas/slaveejamas lietas?
da nee, tev ir pilniigi paraleeli i RRR, i Orbiitas vechi. jo tu no taa taapat neko nejeedz. vienigais, kas tevi interesee, ir - meegjinaat nolikt mani. jo taa [kopiigiem speekiem] tu te buusi eerglis uz jaunijo fona. maakot piesleegt antenu pie vada, buusi viedais  ::  
es saprotu - liidz manai atnaakshanai tu te biji krutijs vecis. nu, tagad taa vairs nesanaak, taapeec njemies.. 
a par biznesiem runaajot. es vismaz daru. sekmiigaak/nesekmiigaak - bet daru. dodu citiem darbavietas, maksaaju nodokljus. mana bilance ir pozitiiva. un, ja katrs shiis valsts pilsonis nomaksatu tik nodoklos, cik es - AAE ietu atpuutaa. bet penshiem/luuzeriem no laukiem jau viegli sljupsteet.  ::

----------


## Didzis

Kaspish, es vienkārši neciešu nepieklājīgus un lecīgus cilvekus. Tu vari te lielīties kā gribi, bet nepieklāīgs Tu esi un pret citiem izturies ar necieņu. Par to jau arī viss mūsu strīds. Es Tev saku "matku pravdu" acīs un tas tevi vēl vairāk satracina. Vai tad es te forumā kādu esmu apsaukājis vai citādak aizskāris? Lai kād pasaka, ja tā ir bijis. Savukārt Tu vienkārši nepieklāīg izturies pilnīgi pret visiem, kuri citādak domā, izsaka citu viedokli, vai vienkārši Tev nepiekrīt. Man nav  tas vecums, kad dzīvē vaadzētu pierādīt, ka esmu "krutais vecis" , bet rupjību es necietīšu.

----------


## RudeWolf

Labi, vīri. Ja ir kāda lieta, par ko Kaspicham paldies, tad tā ir manu ierobežoto zināšanu uzrādīšana. Pagaidām metīšu mieru skaļruņu būvēšanai un drīzāk tēmēšu uz kādu gatavu komplektu, kamēr tās zināšanas pakāpsies.

Pašlaik apstāšos pie Torņa Jamo E-430 piedāvājuma, kam, manuprāt, prasās kāds aktīvais sabvūferis. Pastiprinātāju jomā būs jāizšķiras starp Luxman L-210 un NAD C320 BEE.

Sākumam vajadzētu pilnīgi pietikt. Pagaidām sabvūferi, ja vajadzēs ņemšu Kenwood 100W 35-200Hz, tam gan stulbi, ka nav regulējams krosovers.

----------


## RudeWolf

Un esošo Jamo sistēmu apgreidot netaisos, jo tur vēl vienam pastiprinātājam nav vieta.

----------


## tornislv

es teiktu - palūdz no Ivo Luxman L-190, paņem no manis to Jamo un paklausies. Ja 190 liksies par švaku - ņem 210. Bez tam HVZ vai tev tās JAMO patiks, kaut gan - mazai istabai var derēt.

----------


## kaspich

> Kaspish, es vienkārši neciešu nepieklājīgus un lecīgus cilvekus. Tu vari te lielīties kā gribi, bet nepieklāīgs Tu esi un pret citiem izturies ar necieņu. Par to jau arī viss mūsu strīds. Es Tev saku "matku pravdu" acīs un tas tevi vēl vairāk satracina. Vai tad es te forumā kādu esmu apsaukājis vai citādak aizskāris? Lai kād pasaka, ja tā ir bijis. Savukārt Tu vienkārši nepieklāīg izturies pilnīgi pret visiem, kuri citādak domā, izsaka citu viedokli, vai vienkārši Tev nepiekrīt. Man nav  tas vecums, kad dzīvē vaadzētu pierādīt, ka esmu "krutais vecis" , bet rupjību es necietīšu.


 o, nu jau es lielos..
es nekad neesmu solijis/apnjeemies baigi cieniit katru trolli, kas savaa slinkumaa jau nezin kaa izpildiities.
ir cilveeki [ari sheit] ko cienu par lietas sajeegu, ir cilveki ko cienu citu kapacitaashu deelj. bet, prasiit cienju pret jebkuru ir neadekvaati. 
man ne ar vienu no shii foruma nav jabuchojaas vai kopaa jaadziivo. ir reaalaa dziive, kur katram ir tuvaakie cilveeki. lai prasa cienju un savstarpeeju milestibu no tiem. mans cienjas limits ir izsmelts. es shajaa forumaa naacu ljoti korekts un tolerants. primajaas paaris dienaas man shie pashi cieteeji pamaaciija, kaa te jaauzvedaas. un es veel atceros, kaa kolektiivi tika norieti paaris vaajaaki kadri, kaut vnju teemas jau sen bija bezteemaa un viesa tikai jautriibu, nez kaapeec tad taisnibas aizstaavji kluseeja. 
arii shiis teemas autors, iespejams, peec kaada laika [kad buus paklausiijies kadas citas tumbas, ampus, un bisku ziniibas pasmelies] paldies pateiks. par to, ka bezjeegaa naudu+laiku+nervus neizteereeja. varbuut arii nee. katraa zinjaa, neviens neliedz vinjam tomeer nopirkt taas RRR tumbas, piesleegt pie taa D klases kita. uz priekshu..

----------


## RudeWolf

Ok, nāks alga, tad arī prasīšu kaut ko klausīties. Tieši uz vārda dienu varbūt sanāks sev dāvana. Ja tiem Jamo būs labas augšas/vidi, tad visdrīzāk būs jāņem arī Wharfedale MS65 aktīvo sabvūferi, atradu piedāvājumu par 100 mārciņām, jācer, ka šipings nebūs pārāk brutāls. Baigi žēl, ka šajā cenu diapazonā reti kuram sabfūram ir regulējamais krosovers.

----------


## tornislv

Jamo ielikts SS un Reklama, ja kunde nāks, tad atnāks  :: 
Labāk klausies uzreiz, un ja patīk, tad gaidam Tavu algas dienu kopā  ::

----------


## RudeWolf

Drusciņ offtopic: kādam ir idejas, kā pieslēgt aktīvo sabvūferu pie stereo pastiprinātāja, kam nav pre-amp izejas? Zinu, ka daudzi sabvūferi pieņem pastiprināto signālu, bet šajā gadījumā pastiprinātājs izmanto abas izejas stereo kanālu barošanai. Dažiem stereo pastiprinātājiem ir vairākas audio izejas, kas domātas dažādas pretestības skandām- bet man intuīcija saka priekšā, ka tur arī nebūs īsti labi papildus neko spraust iekšā.

----------


## jankus

Kad peedeejo reiz anglju ebayaa pirku CD atskanjotaaju, shipings sanaaci kaadi 45 lati. Tas subs sanaaks daargaak par tumbaam.
Kaa noprotu, viens variants kaa piesleegt subu pie pastiprinaataaja ir no preout -> suba inputaa un tad no suba outputa uz galu..
Vai Tu domaa, ka Tu bez taa suba nevareesi iztikt?

----------


## tornislv

> Dažiem stereo pastiprinātājiem ir vairākas audio izejas, kas domātas dažādas pretestības skandām


 W T F ?
Tas nu nebūs tā.

Atbildot uz jautājumu - gandrīz visi aktīvie subi aprīkoti ar HIGH PASS klemmēm, kurām vienam pārim pieslēdz pastiprinātāja izeju, un otram - pašas skandas.
Speciāla SUB izeja ir manīta pēdējo gadu Yamaha un Harman Kardon stereo pastiprinātājiem, bet ne par sviestmaizi. Vēl iespējamais risinājums ir izmantot miniDSP kitu kā aktīvo krosoveru, bet problēma būs ar skaļuma regulēšanu. Nu un pēdējā iespēja - izveidot izeju uz subi vecākam pastiprinātājam, slēdzot to caur buferkaskādi un summatoru aiz skaļuma regulatora un apgādājot kā opcija arī ar LPF.

----------


## RudeWolf

To vai varēšu iztikt rādīs klausīšanās. Rūpnīcas specenē tām Jamo ir uzrādīts 55-20k, kas varētu būt diezgan ticami (vismaz zemajā galā). Gluži pēc 20Hz es neilgojos, bet no 30-55Hz diapazonā pāris instrumenti var pazust. Un tie var nebūt tikai ērģeļu zemie reģistri.

----------


## jankus

Jaadomaa, ka tajaa Wharfedale subii ir summators. Taapat peec bildeem izskataas, ka tam Wharfedale subim ir krossovers, arii High pass klemmes ir..

----------


## RudeWolf

Hmm, tad ko nozīmē šīs izejas Luxman:

----------


## RudeWolf

Tad skaidrs, ja būs vajadzība, tad signāls vnk tiek izlaists caur sabvūferu un padots tālāk uz tumbām. Jācer tik, ka tas neko nepiesārņos, mans iekšējais audiofīls noskurinās.

----------


## ansius

ui kā ieskrējāties...




> Ansi!!! Reverberācijas laiku nosaka telpas lielums. Virsmu noformējums, mīkstas mēbeles utt., savukārt, nosaka rimšanu. Skanīgas telpas ar lielu reverberāciju 'piebļaušanai' vienmēr pieticis ar niecīgu jaudu, salīdzinot ar slāpētu telpu, kurā daudz elementu, kas 'apēd' skaņu. Tik garās atbalsis 'izsmērē' visu bildi (kad nācās 'apgānīt' Anglikāņu baznīcu utml., vienmēr bija priekšā šīs problēmas). Plika un gluda, monolīta betona izliektas konstrukcijas, savukārt, koncertzālēm nākas pat speciāli projektēt.


 Piebļaut dzīvu telpu nav māksla, panāk lai viņā var saprotami, ko dzirdēt - tā ir māksla. Liela daļa šo problēmu mēģina risināt "ņemot uz masu", kas pie labvēlīgiem apstākļiem dzirdes īpatnību dēļ arī varbūt nostrādā, taču vērtīgāk ir cīnīties ar ar telpas akustiku.

Tas, kas veido reverberācijas laiku man ir zināms, un ne tikai tas vien... Tas ko gribēju ir pievērst dažu uzmanību nevis uz tām vai šīm skandām, stiprekļiem, bet *sākt ar telpas savešanu kārtībā*, jo pēc apraksta - liela telpa ar plikām reģipša sienām ir uzprasīšanās uz problēmām. Tur pat krutas tumbas neskanēs. Pat ja arī skanēs, tad konkrētā pozīcijā. Es pat nepieminēju stāvviļņus, telpas rezonanses frekvences un skandu novietojumu.

----------


## Isegrim

> ...*sākt ar telpas savešanu kārtībā*


 Ja vien tas nav arhitektūras piemineklis...  ::  

Tik kurš no mums ir tik _biezs_, lai varētu būvēt speciālu klausītavu ar neparalēlām sienām, slīpu grīdu vai griestiem? (Es gribētu gan!). Nākas vien piemērot esošo telpu ar visiem _Helmholca rezonatoriem_ aiz piekargriestiem un riģipša. Eksperimentēt ar slāpējošiem materiāliem, skaļruņu un auditorijas izvietojumu. Kaut kādi kompromisi beigās tiek atrasti, bet joprojām tālu no ideāliem klausīšanās apstākļiem.

----------


## kaspich

> ui kā ieskrējāties...    Piebļaut dzīvu telpu nav māksla, panāk lai viņā var saprotami, ko dzirdēt - tā ir māksla. Liela daļa šo problēmu mēģina risināt "ņemot uz masu", kas pie labvēlīgiem apstākļiem dzirdes īpatnību dēļ arī varbūt nostrādā, taču vērtīgāk ir cīnīties ar ar telpas akustiku.  Tas, kas veido reverberācijas laiku man ir zināms, un ne tikai tas vien... Tas ko gribēju ir pievērst dažu uzmanību nevis uz tām vai šīm skandām, stiprekļiem, bet *sākt ar telpas savešanu kārtībā*, jo pēc apraksta - liela telpa ar plikām reģipša sienām ir uzprasīšanās uz problēmām. Tur pat krutas tumbas neskanēs. Pat ja arī skanēs, tad konkrētā pozīcijā. Es pat nepieminēju stāvviļņus, telpas rezonanses frekvences un skandu novietojumu.


   un te mes redzam - Tavs ieteikums ir paraleeli. jo ne afftor, ne paareejais vortaala sociums nav tam gatavs. jo te aktuaalaas probleemas: kaa pieslegt subu. vai tas subs buus laikaa/faazee pareizs - hvz [99%, ka nebuus]. vai tas subs netaisiis papildus staavvilnjus - hvz [99%, ka taisiis]. un galvenais - taadaa sleegumaa nekaadi nevar uztaisiit: skandas caur HPF, subs tuvaak [lai salaagotu laikaa], relatiivi klusaak un centraa [lai minimizeetu staavvilnjus].  iistenibaa shadas, totaali prastaas temas paraada reaalo liimeni. jo, kad runa ir par ko sarezgjitaaku, vienkaarshaak noslepties aiz kaada sarezgjita, netaa izlasiita, teikuma. sho teemu - prieks lasiit.  ::

----------


## tornislv

Autor,

uzraksti tam Luxmanam pakaļā ir paredzēti, lai cilvēki, vadu galus rokā turot, pēdējo reiz aizdomātos, kādas un ar kādu nominālo impedanci skandas viņi taisās slēgt klāt. Ja tas Luxman teorētiski strādā arī ar 4 Om skandām, tad divus pārus tādu vienlaicīgi nekādi nedrīkst slēgt ibo summā sanāks cik? Skolā gāji? Pareizi, 2 Om!
Dabā tie izvadi ir caur releju vai slēdzi pielikti pie viena vada un nekādas "dažādas izejas dažādas pretestības tumbām" tās nav.
Viss rakstītais neattiecas uz lampu pastiprinātājiem, kur tiešām ir izejas dažādas Z skandām, bet tā jau ir cita tēma.

----------


## RudeWolf

Kaspich, ja man ir jāizvēlas vai klausīties mūziku akustiski švakā telpā vai vēl trīs mēnešus ciesties klusā anehoiskajā kambarī, tad es drīzāk izvēlos pirmo. Nāks rocība, nāks arī apdare. Es par to neesmu aizmirsis, bet pašlaik prioritāte ir dabūt skaņu, nevis kvalitatīvu klusumu.

----------


## kaspich

shis Tavs posts bija.. diivains.
runa nav par klusumu. ne jau par to ir staasts. staasts ir par atstarojumiem [extra agriinie, agrinie, veelie], kas veido reverberaacijas ainu.
sakartotaa telpaa [akustiski] S90 skanees labaak [subjektiivi] kaa Tava telpaa MBL101 pa 100K vai jebkas cits jebkuraa cenu kategorijaa.

telpaa pamatlietas var sakaartot leetaak kaa Tu te taisies investeet.
1. pavelc skandas talaak no sienaam [jebkuraam];
2. dabuu bliivu audumu [da kaut segu], piekar pie sienaam - virsmaam, kas ir 'pa celjam' no skandaam liidz Tavai vietai;
3. ieklaaj tepikji
4. nopeerc kaadu aizslietni [gan jau var nopirkt spec veikalaa] pa leeto, paarmet segu paari, novieto aiz tumbam

efekts buus milziigs. bez shiim leitaam NEKAADU skanju Tu nedabuusi.

----------


## RudeWolf

Tepiķis ir pilnīgi pa visu grīdu, tā kā galīgi vannas istaba tā nav. 65% no sienām "noklāj" plaukti ar grāmatām vai drēbēm, es jau teicu, ka nekas spīdošs nav, bet esmu dzirdējis arī briesmīgākas vietas. Es saprotu, ko Tu saki par telpu sagatavošanu lai skaļruņi varētu skanēt pēc iespējas labāk, bet šajā gadījumā es domāju sākt ar skaņu sistēmu un beigt ar telpu. Vai tas ir pareizi? Godīgi sakot, es nezinu. Es šaubos, ka visu mūžu nodzīvošu tur, kur esmu tāpēc arī minstinos ieguldīt telpā- sistēmu vienmēr varēšu pārvest.

----------


## kaspich

velti noteereets laiks. diemzheel. lai Tev veicaas.

----------


## jankus

> shis Tavs posts bija.. diivains.
> runa nav par klusumu. ne jau par to ir staasts. staasts ir par  atstarojumiem [extra agriinie, agrinie, veelie], kas veido  reverberaacijas ainu.
> sakartotaa telpaa [akustiski] S90 skanees labaak [subjektiivi] kaa Tava  telpaa MBL101 pa 100K vai jebkas cits jebkuraa cenu kategorijaa.
> 
> telpaa pamatlietas var sakaartot leetaak kaa Tu te taisies investeet.
> 1. pavelc skandas talaak no sienaam [jebkuraam];
> 2. dabuu bliivu audumu [da kaut segu], piekar pie sienaam - virsmaam, kas ir 'pa celjam' no skandaam liidz Tavai vietai;
> 3. ieklaaj tepikji
> 4. nopeerc kaadu aizslietni [gan jau var nopirkt spec veikalaa] pa leeto, paarmet segu paari, novieto aiz tumbam
> ...


 Hmz, nudien nesaprotu kam man tas vajadzīgs lai pēc tūlīt mana sekojošā  postu pār manu galvu nobirtu lamu un ķengu jūra, bet nu tiešām...
1.  Vai tad nav tas sen jau saprasts- jūzerim tumbu ko pabīdīt šurpu turpu NAV! Nav  viņam tumbu ko bīdīt! Nekā viņam no audio lietām tajā istabā nav! NAV,  NNNAAAVVV!!! Vilkt S90nieces no laukiem? Pats teici- tur tām 90niecēm  nav ko dzirdēt. Tās pēc noklusējuma nav spējīgas neko tādu izdvest, kas  būtu klausīšanās vērts, neatkarīgi no tā cik labi ir sakārtota istaba.
2.  Vai Tu vispār esi painteresējies, kas ir tajā istabā, vai tur vispār ir  kādu mēbeļu vai tamlīdzīgi? Iespējams pietiktu pat ar salīdzinoši  nelielām korekcijām telpas akustikā, lai panāktu apmierinošu efektu. Tu  vispār pat par to neesi painteresējies. 
3. Atkal defaultā apgalvo, ka jūzerim tepiķa nav! Kā Tu to varēji zinā, ka viņam tepiķa nav? Redz viņam ir tepiķis!
4.  Tik pat labi var būt, ka jūzerim aiz tumbām jau būs aizkari, varbūt  grāmatu plaukts.. Galu galā viņam šobrīd nav tumbu, tā kā par šo tēmu ko  galvu lauzīt nav. 
Galu galā tā visticamāk ir/būs vienkārša  dzīvojamā istaba. Nav daudz tādu, kas varētu atļauties priekš mūzikas  klausīšanās atvēlēt speciālu istabu, diemžēl.
Vot ļoti interesētu  redzēt kādas "akustiski sakārtotās" telpas ir jūzeriem, kas Te visvairāk  d..rš par telpas akustiku, nudien.. 
Kā sakārto telpu akustiski? Vai  priekš tā kā likums nav nepieciešama audio sistēma, kas to skaņu  ģenerē? Jūzerim šīs audio sistēmas pagaidām nav! Vispār nav! Tā audio  sistēma, kuru viņš pieminēja, bija pavisam citā istabā. Vai gadījumā tam  nav nepieciešama arī mēraparatūra- bīdi tumbas pa istabu, bīdi  mikrofonu pa istabu, staigā pa istabu kaut ar spilveniem rokās un mēģini  skatīties, no kurienes nāk s..di..?

----------


## kaspich

veel viens tu*enis.
dalj OCHENJ osobo tu*ih.
afftar rakstiija, ka vinjam ir esoshais Jamo komplekts. neredzu pamatojumu apgalvojumam par neesamiibu;
otrkaart - tepikjis ir vispaariigs ieteikums. ja ir - super. ja nav - pervim djelom. nav mans pienaakums intereseeties par tepikji un izveerst par to diskusiju 55 postu garumaa. es iesaku. ir - super. nav - sliktaak.
par sisteemu, kas gjenere. bljac, nu, ja galvaa tukshums, tad tur NEKAS neliidzees.
ja neskan Jamo, tad neskanees RRR, neskanees letie DIY kiti. vai to ir gruuti aptvert?
vai tieshaam gruuti pamaniit likumsakariibas?

hu*ji tu man te meegjini braukt virsuu? es cilveekam ieteicu, ar ko jaasaak. pi* tak na*uj ar savu veelmi ieluukoties manaa guljamistabaa. nu, neluukosies. 

piedod, jankus, dostal vnk.

----------


## jankus

Kaspich, atzīsties- Tu ātri lasi postus, varbūt pat pārbrauc tiem ātri ar acīm pāri, kā rezultātā rūpīgi arī ne visus postus esi izlasījis. Tā taču ir?!
Tāpat kā Tu nebiji izlasījis, ka es esmu atkārtojis vismaz vienu DIY konstrukciju, Tu noteikti arī nebiji kārtīgi izlasījis to, ka jūzeris tagad jau runā par divām sistēmām. 
Viena sistēma viņam jau ir- jau pieminētā Jamo kinozāle, ko viņš arī atstās filmu skatīšanās vajadzībām, kuras skanējums pilnībā neapmierina. Šī kinozāle atradās hallē 14 x hvz metru lielā. Tagad jūzeris runā par otru sistēmu, kuru viņš gribētu savākt priekš mūzikas klausīšanās pa visam citā istabā.

----------


## kaspich

un Tu gribi teikt, ka vinjam ir milzu probleema no vienas istabas paarnest skandas uz otru istabu? nee, ok, ja vinjam ir villa 1000m2 un 4 staavos, tad ticu. bet - tad lai zvana Hiend Solution [kaa minimums], lai tie visu automatizee un saliek kaa minimums 101 Extreme tornjus.
jeb, Tavupraat, ir krutaak pirkt [to gan atceros, ka cilveekam naudinjas jaaiekraaj liidz vaarda dienai], nokonstateet, ka atkal viss neskan?

p.s. ok, es atljaushos neizteikties par to DIY kitu sarezgjitiibas pakaapi un liimeni. man to atkaartoshana, diemzheel, uz liimeni nenoraada. arii Passa un co 'ampu' atkaartoshana. piedodiet, luudzu.

----------


## jankus

1. Nu tas vai viņš tās tumbas stibīs vai nestibīs turpu šurpu, nebūt nemaina to faktu, ka viņam šā vai tā būs tā otra audio sistēma jāgādā. Nestaipīs tak viņš to savu vienīgo audio sistēmu trīs reiz dienā no vienas istabas uz otru. Nu un ko darīt, ja viņš vienlaicīgi gribēs klausīties mūziku ar kādu ģimenes locekli, kurš tieši tajā pat laikā gribēs skatīties kādu filmu?
2. Jāatzīmē, ka tās Jamo tumbas konstrukcijas ziņā būtiski atšķiras no noskatītajām Torņa tumbām. Pirmām kārtām pirmajām tumbām basa skaļrunis ir sānos, nevis priekšā. Izskatās, ka tomēr nedaudz atšķiras arī basa skaļruņu augstums, nemaz nerunājot par to, ka varētu atšķirties fāzgriezēju regulējuma frekvences. Iespējams, arī pašu skaļruņu AFR jāņem vērā..
3. Tas cilvēks jau ar neko daudz neriskē. Kā noprotu, Tornis savu Jamo iedos viņam paklausīties pirms lēmuma pieņemšanas. Visticamāk Ivo savu Luxmanu arī, ja viņam interesēs mans NADs, arī varēs paņemt no manis kādu laiciņu paklausīties, un, ja tā skaņa kādā ziņā neapmierinās, varēs atdot man to atpkaļ.. Galu galā, ja pēc pusgada jams sapratīs, ka viņu šī sistēma neapmierina, varēs pārdot tumbas/pastiprinātājus tālāk. Nu ok, pazaudēs varbūt 10 latus. Nu liela muiža.. Nu varbūt pamanīsies pat pārdot tālāk dārgāk kā nopirka.  ::

----------


## kaspich

redz, ar to mees arii atskjiramies.
vieni stibii un stibii, es - meegjinu saprast ceelonjus/ieteikt scenaariju/mazak stibiit.
bet, stibiitaaju pretspeeks ir mezhoniigs. es vairak ar car audio entuziastiem komuniceeju par teemu.
tak tur cilveeki meegjina 4'' kaa subus, 5.5'' kaa midus+tviiterus, liek tviiterus pie kaajaam un meegjina dabuut skatuvi acu augstumaa, u.t.t.
jaa, un taa spazma, ka/kad es jau sakotneeji saku: nu, nederees 4'' kaa subs - kjengas pa visu rajonu..

p.s. nekas no Tevis teiktaa nerisinaas izsmeeretu augshu probleemu [kaa sapratu, vienu no galvneajaam esoshajaa situaacijaa]. bet, protams, tas ir sasniegums, ka cilveeks vismaz njems ko klausiities, nevis pirks RRR..

----------


## jankus

Pa to izsmeereeto augshu probleemu; Par augshaam meedz uzskatiit frekvences, kas ir virs 1280Hz- no 1280 liidz 2560Hz skaitaas "lower treble".
Pie 1280Hz viljnja garums ir 27cm. Frekvencei pieaugot, skanjas viljnja garums attieciigi samazinaas. No tumbaam liidz tuvaakajai sienai ir 40cm. No kurienes tur vareetu buut "nekorektie aatrie atstarojumi" augshaam?

----------


## Isegrim

Nevēlami atstarojumi radīsies jau no skaļruņa kastes malas, ja priekšdēlis ielaists ar atkāpi no priekšas. Tāpat no priekšā pielikta, no brusām veidota rāmīša, uz kura uzvilkts dekoratīvais audums. Kādreiz _tumbu_ ražotāji līdz tam neaizdomājās, kaut tikai salīdzinot amplitūdas/frekvenču līknes uzreiz varēja redzēt, kā tas ietekmē nevienmērību.

----------


## kaspich

jankus, es nezinu, s kakovo perepugu Tev augshas sakaas no 1.x kHz.
bet, es zinu, ka savulaik Tev bija iespeejas izmeegjinaat vienu softu, ar kuru stradaajot, shos extra aatros atstarojumus var redzeet EKSELENTI. protams, ka - taa vietaa, lai Tu meeriitu, peetiitu un saktu kaut ko saprast, Tu NEKO neizdariiji, bet peec pusgada demonstree savu profesionalitaati aizvainota beerna spiedzoshaa tonii.
papildus Insegrim teiktajam [kas atbilst patiesiibai par visiem 101] es gribeetu piebilst: ja vinja garums ir 20sm, liidz sienai 40cm, kaa Tev skjiet, vai nesanaak - 2 vilnja garumi turp, 2 atpakalj? nee? jeb, Tavupraat, peec 1 vinja garuma skanjas garenvilnis 'izskjist' kaa teejas traips uz bikseem?

ar skanju ir veel 'vienaarshaak'. izstarotaaja [skaljrunja] difuzora KATRS punkts ir skanjas avots [source], kas izstaro sho garenvilni visos virzienos. katrs telpas [gaisa] punkts kljust par sekundaaro izstarotaaju peec laika X un ar vaajinaajumu Y. skanjas vilnim katraa taa punktaa sasniedzot kaadu virsmu, dalja no katra punkta energjijas tiek atdota shai virsmai [absorbeeta - paarveersta mehaaniskaa kustibaa vai siltumaa], dalja - atstarojas. jebkuri 2 no shii bezgaliigi lielaa punktu [kuriem pieskjirta shii mehaaniskaa energjija] savaa starpaa mijiedarbojas.

ok, agrais riits, sha buus bildes.

----------


## kaspich

bilde Nr1.

taatad: 1..2kHz diapazonaa redzam baigo rezhekcijas apgabalu [kursh rafiks atbilst kuram punktam: tuvaak/taalaak - redzams bildee pa kreisi].
njemot veeraa vilnja garumu, telpas izmeerus [defineetos], var viegli izreekjinaat/redzeet - agriinie [extra] atstarojumi no vadiibas galda virsmas chakaree tiesho vilni.
virs 3..4kHz atsevikjie rezhekcijas piikji - aciimredzami ir kaai extra agriinie atstarojumi, kas chakaree arii iisa vilnja garuma frekvences [ar pietiekoshu atstarotaa signaala energjiju, lai uztaisitu speeciigu rezhekciju].

----------


## kaspich

bilde Nr2. sveiciens Arnim :P

taatad, tainstuurveida telpa, bez demfeejoshiem materialiem.
1. paskatam basu, midbasu diapazonu. pirmais secinaajums - staavvilnji ir tik izteikti, ka - peec to frekvenceem var telpas izmeerus reekjinaat. luuk, rigjipasha kastiishu scenaarijs. bass nekaads? da kaads tas buus, ja ir shaadi rezhekcijas/summeeshanaas rezgji?????
2. apgabals virs 2kHz - arii beedu ieleja, kaut pashas skandas ir ar EKSELENTU AFR raksturliikni. aciimredzami, extra agriinie atstarojumi no sienaam pamatiigi chakaree tiesho vilni.

----------


## kaspich

atpakalj pie mixinga studijas.

mdeerijums veikts aptuveni 30..40cm attaalumaa no desk virsmas. tieshi tur [skat. bildi kreisajaa psee], kur noteikta augstaakaa prioritaate: operatora atrashanaas vieta daba laikaa.
interferenci augshaas - skatiit ar lielu baudu.
p.s. abaas studijas bildees straadaaja tuvaa lauka monitorinji [tie, kas bildee tuvaakie, pie monitora].


p.p.s. luuk, reaala bilde. protams, veicot 20+ meeriijumus tuvajaa laukaa, nosmoothojot, sasummeejot, dabuusim 'smukaaku' bildi, bet - taa buus putras summa. nu, saberam putraa svina skrotis, samaisam - buus [peec skata] ok. vai taa putra buus eedama?

par studiju jaapiebilst: demfeets [pamatiigi] ir VISS: sienas, griesti, durvis, griida [biezs tepikjis].
tam ir rezultaats - staavvilnju NAV. basa gals ideaals [to arii dzird - preciizs, labi kontroleets]. BET - desk virsma sachakaree visu vokaalu diapazonu..

----------


## kaspich

E39 universaalis.

1. bilde: salona vidus, 2., 3.: aptuvena vadiitaaja galvas poziicija. 
signaala AFR no labaa kanaala.
kaa redzam, 1. meeriijuma interferences vilnis rupjaaks [logjiski - attaalums lielaaks], 2., 3. meeriijumiem permanents rezheksijas apgabals vidos [attaalums.. ap 30?cm liidz L puses durvju stiklam], un smalks rezhekcijas rezgjis plashaa F diapazonaa.

----------


## kaspich

piedevaam - VISAS redzamaas liknes IR nosmoosthotas. pamatiemesls - cilveeka dzirde zinaamaa F diapazonaa skanju uztver kumulatiivi [proporcionaali kopeejai enegjijai], ljoti shauri piikjishi/rezhekcijas 'izspruuk' nedzirdeetas [kas gan neizsleedz to, ka subjektiivi skaneejums var buut 'izsmeereets', 'plakans' 'samociits' 'bez dziljuma' - kat tembraai korekts], turklaat, aareejaa auss , pleci, galva darbojas kaa rupors nelielaa telpas apgabalaa, un smadzenes maak smuki sasummeet signaalu no abaam ausiim.
ja gribaas redzeet visu ainas skarbumu, smoothing varam novaakt.

----------


## kaspich

peedejaa bilde [E39 universaalii] BEZ smothinga.
un shaadu SUUDU mees klausaamies.
veel vairaak - tas auto ir gana sakopts [skanjas zinjaa], ir 3 joslu fronts, ir daargi skaljrunji, bmw jau sakotneeji ir labi nopakotas durvis [no salona puses], u.t.t.

----------


## kaspich

Giantu bilde reaalaa [normaalaa] dziivojamaa telpaa [kopejaa akustiskaa]

pie it kaa smukas AFR redzams, ka tviiteris vnk nevelk. un +10dB uzliekot, tas rijaas ciet.
luuk - afftar, tagad redzi, kaapeec es Tev shiis skandas neieteicu?

----------


## kaspich

tie pashi Gianti:

3 meeriijumi 3 dazhaados telpas punktos [pataalu viens no otra, ap 2m distance].
jaa, telpaa ir staavvilnji [it iipashi lidz kaadiem 80Hz], BET - vidu, augshu diapazonaa - AR KAARTU korektaak. starpiiba tachu milziiga, ne?
luuk, shaadaa telpaa taadi Jamo skaneetu vnk WOOOW.

----------


## arnis

Sveicienu pienjemu  ::  kaspich manaami labi izveeleejies bildes, lai aprakstiitu probleemu, bet es veel par kautko, kas pazuud aiz shiim bildeem. Sheit punkti ir izveeleeti taadaas telpas vietaas, kas ir pataalu no virziendarbiibas kontroleetaa pischika. Teoreetiski pat labaak buutu paskatiit, kas toreiz notika sienas tuvumaa pie sarkanaa kvadranta, kaada izskataas 5-20K liikne 20-40-60cm no sienas, shie punkti nav te apskatiiti. bet tad jaameklee, kuraa konkreetajaa meeriijumaa, projektaa taa probleema tieshi ar piikstulju izsmeereejumu ir redzama ...
aaa, studijas monitoru piikstulja atstarojumi jau redzami, tad nevajag  ::   ::   ::

----------


## kaspich

luuk, labs piemers:

skandas cenu kategorijaa 1K+
iemesls shaadaam liikneem [R kanaals vnk nogalina] - nepareizs veersums [skandas ieliktas istabas stuurii, veersums - ap 40 graadiem skjiibi uz otru stuuri]. jaa, taada korekcija 'uzlaboja' subjektiivo skaneejumu [vismaz kaads dzidrums paraadijaas], bet - liidz tam iipasniekam likiaas - kaut kas skan, kas neskan:hvz.. bet, kopeejaais tehnikas liimenis ok [saakot ar padargu AB klases ampu, signaala avots Logitech Transporter, source 24/96, u.t.t.].

----------


## kaspich

neliela recording studija:

3. [tumshakais] meerijums: operatora vieta klausiishanas punktaa. te taa interesanti izveidots: desk ar lielo kontroles pulti ir aizmuguree, bet kontroles monji ar PC: pa 180 graadiem preteejaa virzienaa [un te ir shaurs desk]. bilde gana smuki. gaishaakaas liiknes ir aizmuguree - virs kontroles pults [taas virsma atstaro].
nav iipashi eerti [groziities], bet - kontroles vietaa ir kaut pareiza aina.
arii sheit - kaartiigi demfeets viss, kas vajadziigs: sienas, griesti, griida. labi nostraadaats.

p.s. Arnis jau man suuta zinju - reku, uz 400Hz ir probleema. jaa, taisniba par visiem 101. labi var redzeet: uz 400 ir pretfaaze [rezhekcija], uz 800 - summeeshanaas. tipiska paziime. BET - augstak ir smuki.
un kaa vokaali skaneeja. kaadi fokusi. kaads skatuves dziljums.. tas vnk IR jaadzird. lai butu kaada sajeega.
lieki piebilst, ka lielaakoties arii 'salonos' skandas ir vnk 'samestas' - nu, nav vietas, iespeeju, naudu savest kaartiibaa [da lielaakai daljai pirceeju taapat sajegas nav - suudiigi jau neskan]. peec shaadu telpu apmekleeshanas top skaidrs - skaneet var arii TAA.
tu uzliec treku ar/bez korekcijas, un jau DIZRDI [preciizi] attaalumu liidz skatuvei [ar precizitaati 5cm], dzirdi otro plaanu dziljumu, fokusu izmeerus..

----------


## kaspich

absoluuti suudi [leetaas datortumbinjas pa 20 LVL] uz galda malas, taalak - miikstaas meebeles [aiz muguras], paklaajs, aizkari.
jaa, AFR ir suudiiga [kaa kamielja mugura], bet - interferences piikjus masveidaa nemana [kaut kas ir jsolaa 0.8..2kHz, 3 piikji, kaut kas ir 3..10kHz pirmajam meeriijumam - tas vairaak pa labi, tur TV kaste tuvu]. peec korekcijas tuvajaa laukaa taas suuda tumbinjas saaka SKANEET, kaut tur skaljruniishi pa 1USD ielikti.

----------


## RudeWolf

Tad ko? Austiņas?

----------


## tornislv

Opera un Lielā ģilde !  ::

----------


## jankus

> Tad ko? Austiņas?


 Nopērc Kaspicha softu! http://www.puresoundtechnologies.com/
Tu taču kā reiz no kompja klausies.

----------


## RudeWolf

Es īstenībā brīnos, ka neviens man neieteica mainīt atskaņotāju. Vakar tiku pie maza uz WM8740 bāzes būvēta DAC-īša un vismaz uz austiņām atšķirība tieši skatuvē ir milzīga.

----------


## jankus

Nu es Tev piedāvāju, ja ņemsi NAD pastiprinātāju, komplektam vēl piepirkt NAD 5440 CD atskaņotāju. :P

----------


## RudeWolf

Nez, nez... Es no visiem diskiem cenšos kratīties vaļā. Plates drīzāk kā tādus suvenīrus dažreiz nopērku. Diski pārsvarā man tiek noripoti un glabājas uz cietā.

----------


## kaspich

> Es īstenībā brīnos, ka neviens man neieteica mainīt atskaņotāju. Vakar tiku pie maza uz WM8740 bāzes būvēta DAC-īša un vismaz uz austiņām atšķirība tieši skatuvē ir milzīga.


 par skatuvi austinjaas vareetu, luudzu, siikaak? ko Tu ar TO saproti.

----------


## RudeWolf

Ar skatuvi austiņās pamatā domāju tieši skaņas stereoattēlu un to, vai un kā tajā var izšķirt instrumentu (īstenībā- skaņu) izvietojumu.

Pirmais faktors, manuprāt, vispār ir austiņu skaļruņu spēja atskaņot sarežģītas multi instrumentālas pasāžas nesapludinot instrumentus putrā. Mana klausīšanās pieredze rāda, ka ar to vislabāk tiek galā skaļruņi ar zemas masas kustīgajām daļām- pirmkārt jau elektrostatiskās austiņas (esmu dzirdējis 3 modeļus no Stax), ortodinamiskās (īpaši jaunie modeļi no Audez'e un Hifiman, mazāk Fostex T50Rp/T40RP ar modificētu akustisko oderējumu un skaļruņa masas noslodzi (damping)), balansēto armatūru tipa intraaurālie monitori. Protams, ka labu izšķirtspēju var arī gūt no dinamiskajām austiņām, tomēr man pieredze rāda, ka iepriekš minētās tehnoloģijas nodrošina daudz "ātrāku" skaņu (faster transients). Svarīgi arī, lai austiņu pastiprinātājs tiek galā ar noslodzi un "nepagurst", domāju, ka šeit esošie elektronikas speciālisti spēs to labāk izskaidrot, es varu tikai pateikt no pieredzes, ka tā mēdz notikt.

Otrais faktors ir telpas ilūzija stereoattēlā. Šis, manuprāt, ir 80% austiņu ahileja papēdis. Standarta skanējums vairākumam austiņu, ko es esmu klausījies ir- "skatuve galvā". Ar to es saprotu ļoti šauru un divdimensionālu stereoattēlu. Īpaši nepalīdz arī tas, ka vairākums ierakstu ir ierakstīti tieši skaļruņiem un mikrofonu novietojums dod materiālu, kas uz vairuma austiņām skan, ja ne klaustrofobiski, tad daudz nedabīgāk salīdzinājumā ar binaurālajiem ierakstiem. Plaša skatuve austiņās man izklausās līdzīgi tam, kā skan dzīvais izpildījums- stereoattēls acu priekšā ar attiecīgi izvietotiem instrumentiem. Šādu efektu esmu sasniedzis tikai no pieciem modeļiem, ko man ir bijusi izdevība klausīties- Sennheiser HD600, HD650, HD800 (manuprāt, izcila skatuve), Stax Omega 2 un Westone 4 intraaurālā balansēto armatūru monitora. Tas, kā to panāk IEM'os man ir pilnīga mistērija, jo tur starp skaļruni un bungādiņu vispār nav nekāda telpa. Esmu dzirdējis, ka Ultrasone cenšas stereoattēlu panākt novietojot skaļruņus slīpi pret auss kanālu; es dažus modeļus esmu paklausījies un man nepatika, neizklausījās dabiski. Riktīgo austiņu feinšmeheru vidū leģendāra skatuve tiek piedēvēta AKG K1000 austiņām. Zīmīgi, ka es neesmu varējis izdzirdēt labu skatuvi nevienās no slēgtajām austiņām un arī nevienās no ortodinamiskajām.

Tā nu es līdz šim esmu dzīvojis. Var jau būt, ka tas viss ir meli un patiesā skatuve ir kas pavisam cits.

----------


## Zigis

Ar kādiem stiprekļiem klausies 600,650? Kādus crossfeed filtrus esi mēģinājis?

----------


## RudeWolf

HD650/600 klausījos uz SPL Phonitor, runā, ka tas esot labs pastiprinātājs un avots bija kaut kāds Rotel CD atskaņotājs. Tagad nesen tiku pats pie savām HD650 un nevaru izšķirties, kādu pastiprinātāju iegādāties/uzbūvēt.

Ar crossfeed neesmu pārāk eksperimentējis. Tie digitālie filtri, ko mēģināju man īpaši nepatika.

----------


## tornislv

Iespamošu mazliet. Šodien nonācu pie slēdziena, ka varētu šķirties no vēl viena sava kolekcijas aparāta - Luxman L-410. Dārgi.
http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_nkw=l...=p3286.c0.m301
Protams, pilnīgi kātībā un izcils vizuāli, cik nu lietots aparāts var būt izcils  ::

----------


## RudeWolf

Arī offtopic- kādam ir bijusi darīšana ar šāda tipa pastiprinātāju?

http://www.diyforums.org/Torpedo/schem/TORPEDOschem-1-Eagle.png

Ir pieejama plate un vajadzīgās detaļas. Domāju uzbūvēt, lai labāk dzītu savas 300 omu austiņas, tagadējais pastiprinātājs, manuprāt, netiek īsti galā.

----------


## Isegrim

Ja dikti to lampu gribas, pie 300 omiem jau var par kādu OTL risinājumu domāt.

----------


## RudeWolf

Ar mani ir tā, ka man patīk lampas, bet ne īpaši tīk skaņa, kas parasti ir asociēta ar OTL risinājumiem. Tiesa, tas gan vairāk saistās ar veciem dizainiem, ko parasti izmanto lētajos ķīniešu lampiniekos. Esmu klausījies vismaz vienu lampinieku, kas īsti neskanēja pēc lampinieka un tas principā ir tas, ko vēlos panākt.

Šim manis izvēlētajam modelim arī patīkami, ka liela lētu lampu izvēle. Prototipu testētāju grupa arī atzinīgi izteicās par skaņu. Viens no testētājiem bija arī Kevins Gilmors, ja tas kaut ko izsaka.

----------


## tornislv

Atkārtošana - zinīb māte:
http://lurkmore.ru/%D0%A2%D0%B5%D0%B...B2%D1%83%D0%BA

----------


## RudeWolf

Nu to tekstiņu jau esmu atlasījies. Esmu klausījies kādus trīs lampu pastiprinātājus un mans slēdziens ir, ka "siltā lampu skaņa" ir tikai sūdīgiem pastiprinātājiem. Bija viens pastiprinātājs, kurš vispār neskanēja kā lampinieks. Daži zinošāki vīri pat teicās, ka varot uzbūvēt no tranzistoriem tādus pastūzi, kas kā lampinieks skanēšot. Nez, varbūt var- zinu tikai, ka lampinieks var skanēt ne-lampiski.

----------


## tornislv

:: 

es šodien uz Marantz PM-8000 ilgi podziņu A class spaidīju. It kā ir citāda skaņa, un it kā nav. Iešu labāk vinilu uzlikšu kādu <g>

----------


## RudeWolf

Man ir viens paziņa no studijām Īslandē, čalis remontē/būvē/dizainē elektrostatisko austiņu pastiprinātājus. Pilnīgs A klases frīks, vienreiz šim jautāju, vai viņš jūt to klakšķi, kad pastiprinātājs pārslēdzas no A uz B klasi. Šis atbildēja, ka nē. Tā drīzāk esot tāda kā sīkšana! Labi paņirdzām.

----------


## kaspich

> Nu to tekstiņu jau esmu atlasījies. Esmu klausījies kādus trīs lampu pastiprinātājus un mans slēdziens ir, ka "siltā lampu skaņa" ir tikai sūdīgiem pastiprinātājiem. Bija viens pastiprinātājs, kurš vispār neskanēja kā lampinieks. Daži zinošāki vīri pat teicās, ka varot uzbūvēt no tranzistoriem tādus pastūzi, kas kā lampinieks skanēšot. Nez, varbūt var- zinu tikai, ka lampinieks var skanēt ne-lampiski.


 gjeniaali teksti. lasu un briinos. cik gan daudz dumuma, puspatiesiibu speej indiviids savaakt savaa galvaa, baudot neta dziiles. virspuseji, bez jeegas, bet - zinamu uzvaardu piesaukshana, mistiski secinajumi. kaa palasa siikaak/preciizak - PILNIIGS dumums. 
bet, viss ir zajebisj. kaa jaarunaa par konkreetaam lietaam [tas ne tikai uz Tevi attiecas] taa pilniigs klusums. kaa gudri jaapadirsh - taa memuaari ar Passu un Co piesaukshanu naak aaraa  ::

----------


## RudeWolf

Un par to skatuvi, Kaspich- tās arī bija muļķības? Jo tas bija tas ko dzirdēju. Arī par tiem lampu pastiprinātājiem runāju vadoties no tā, ko pats esmu dzirdējis, nevis lasījis netā. Nepārzinu, kas tiem lampu pastiprinātājiem darās vēderā, bet nepiekrītu, ka tie visi skan vienādi.

----------


## kaspich

ai, man zuda optmisms kaut ko skaidrot/pieraadiit. kaada jeega? teereeju laiku, energjiju, da taapat - palasiit pokemonismus un gudri padirst tak vienkaarshaak kaa iedziljinaaties teemaa.. ieprieksheejas paris lapas paraadija - par atstarojumiem visi gudri memuaarus rakstiit, liidz - konkreetiibai. tad peeksnji klusums. taapat arii citaas jomaas. i par skatuvi, i par a klasi, i par lampaam. taada tuksmuldeeshana ar 99% feika un feila.

----------


## normundss

Šodien eksperimentējot ar vīna hiperdekantēšanu un klausoties Galantes Verdi radās daži jautājumi cienījamajiem (psiho)akustikas speciālistiem. 
1) Kā mainīsies akustiskās skatuves fokusi un platums/dziļums, ja starp skandām novietosim pliku meiču?  
2) Ja noliksim divas meičas skandām sānos?  
3) Kas vairāk ietekmēs skanējumu - meičas virsmas akustiskās īpašības vai matu krāsa?  
4) Kādus secinājumus no tā var izdarīt?

----------


## normundss

> Ar mani ir tā, ka man patīk lampas, bet ne īpaši tīk skaņa, kas parasti ir asociēta ar OTL risinājumiem. Tiesa, tas gan vairāk saistās ar veciem dizainiem, ko parasti izmanto lētajos ķīniešu lampiniekos. Esmu klausījies vismaz vienu lampinieku, kas īsti neskanēja pēc lampinieka un tas principā ir tas, ko vēlos panākt.
> 
> Šim manis izvēlētajam modelim arī patīkami, ka liela lētu lampu izvēle. Prototipu testētāju grupa arī atzinīgi izteicās par skaņu. Viens no testētājiem bija arī Kevins Gilmors, ja tas kaut ko izsaka.


 Man arī ir HD650. Lai arī neesmu spējis "iebraukt" mūzikas klausīšanā as austiņām, un galīgi nesaprotu par kādu "skatuvi" tur ir runa, reizēm tomēr paklausos.  Varu tikai pateikt, ka HD650 un droši vien arī citas līdzīgas klases ausis nepiedod sūdīgu aparatūru.  Ja Tu domā meklēt vai taisīt ausu pastiprinātāju, varu piedāvāt paklausīties dažus variantus lai saprastu uz kuru pusi rakt.
1) Beta22 divu kanālu konfigurācijā - tranzistornieks, ļoti precīzs, vairāk var palasīties http://www.amb.org/audio/beta22/.  Lietoju pilnmēness naktīs, kad uznāk trakums un gribas klausīties "pareizu" skaņu.
2) Aikido lampinieks - OTL, idejiski līdzīgs kā Aikido preamps ko biju te ielicis lietotāju izstrādājumu sadaļā, bet ar citu barošanu un uz vecām krievu oktālajām lampām.  Skan tīri, nav klasiskais lampu "sīrups ausīs". 
3) Ļoti prasta vienlampas konstrukcija uz 6N23P ar 24V barošanu.  Nu ļoti lampīga skaņa, neko citu pozitīvu nevaru izdomāt ko uzrakstīt.

----------


## Jurkins

Beta 22 shēmā CR7 un CR8 ... ?????
http://www.amb.org/audio/beta22/

----------


## tornislv

CR1-CR8
8
_Current regulator diode 0.56mA 1N5291_

----------


## normundss

> Beta 22 shēmā CR7 un CR8 ... ?????
> http://www.amb.org/audio/beta22/


 Manuprāt tās ir daļas no C reizinātāja ar Q25/Q26?

----------


## Jurkins

Nē, nē, es zinu kas tie tādi ir. Šo divu esamība tajās vietās ir man absolūti nesaprotama. Kāpēc tranim jādzen bāzē 0.56mA?

http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/jurchix/...1332613826.jpg

http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/jurchix/nfb/orig/1332613832.jpg

http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/jurchix/nfb/orig/1332613828.jpg


Tātad, shēmu Beta22 ir zīmējis absolūtais dornis! Dornis ir izdomājis, ka, ja parametriskajā stabilizatorā rezistoru aizstāj ar strāvas avotu, tad filtrā arī tas būs kūūūūl! Milzums Dorņu pērk šīs plates, lodē... Patiesībā jau es te ne pa tēmu. Piedodiet, nenocietos.

----------


## RudeWolf

Var jau būt, ka durnis zīmējis, bet tas pastiprinātājs jau labu laiku daudziem ir reference neitrālam skanējumam. Tas gan nenozīmē, ka to shēmu nevar uzlabot. Esmu dzirdējis arī šī paša dizainera M3 pastiprinātāju un arī tas skanēja neslikti.

----------


## tornislv

Interesanti būtu nopirkt to plati un uzlodēt - vienu kā autoram kanālu, otru - korekti. Varbūt skan vēl labāk.
Es, piemēram, netieku gudrs. Šobrīd uz Phonar Laser 200 klausos pārmaiņus Marantz PM 8000 AB klasē, SONY TA-F730ES un Luxman L-410; No rīta SONY labāk patika, tagad vakarā - Luxman. Zinu, ka nav haiends, bet visi šie ir jau no padārgā gala aparāti. Izskatās - jo dārgāki, jo vairāk skaņa atšķiras. STK4048 čipampi un analogas klases tranzistornieki visi vienādi skan  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Grūti pateikt, kā tas ietekmētu skanējumu. Noteikti jau barošanas bloks ir stabilizēts (a kas zin, varbūt tur arī ir šādas pērles), bet, cik saprotu, neviens jau nav afftaram uzdevis jautājumu - nafig Tu iebāzi tur vispār to trani, būtu prastu RC ķēdi ielicis. Tas afftars tak ir viņa ekselence, autoritāte. ::

----------


## kaspich

nefiltreeti stabilitroni, nefiltreeti I avoti [kas abi ir troksnja avoti], neatdaliitas zemes, tie U stabilizatori [kas IR pilniigs murgs]..
te nav ko lepoties ar to, ka daudziem nejeegaam tas ir 'references' skaneejums. vnk pieraadaas zinaamaa patiesiba: trollings sit augstu vilni, kopeetaaju videjais limenis ir nekaads, un 99% klausiitaaju nekorektas sheemas skan taapat kaa korektas.

tas, kas mani fascinee - tiem references [''] aparatiem nav nekaadu performances meeriijumu.

----------


## Jurkins

Otrās difpakāpes slodze ir 0.91k... ??? Nez kāda šai ir mierstrāva (nemāku no galvas pateikt, kāda būs fetu strāva pie šiem nomināliem)? Pie kādas amplitūdas šī ieiet "otsečkā"? Un , ja autoritātes strāvu ir uzgriezušas pietiekoši lielu, kā tur jūtas BC550,560?
Un vispār, naher šādā veidā gāzt lejā pastiprinājumu bez FB? Šī ir shēma ar FB, Ku vajag lielu, lai saites dziļums mazinātu galveno kropļu avotu - izejas pakāpi.

----------


## RudeWolf

http://www.amb.org/audio/beta22/ zem specifications ir mērījumi. Un man jau labu laiku liekas, ka Tu, kaspich ne īpaši labi izproti, kas ir trollings. Trollings būtu tad, ja Tu man jautātu, kā pareizi izvietot skandas telpā.

P.S. Šodien ar RMAA centos mērīt istabas akustiku pie tās Jamo sistēmas. Izskatās, ka nekas cits kā mājas kinozāle tur nebūs. Varēju arī labi dzirdēt, ka virs 5Khz ir diezgan draņķīga skaņa, gan jau, ka atstarošanās pie vainas.

----------


## kaspich

man gan vairaak patiik tie 4gab. ieejas feti, kuru salaagoshana buus labs uzdevums. un nesimetrijas THD produkti - atkariigi no taas.
un veel - uzejas kaskodes papildtranju I avoti baroshanas rezhiina iestatiishanai [kas samazina swingu, da naher tur vispaar feti..].

p.s. par trollinga jeegu shobriid nestriideshos. manupraat, shaada liimenja konstrukciju pieluughana ir viena no taa izpausmeem.

----------


## Jurkins

> http://www.amb.org/audio/beta22/ zem specifications ir mērījumi.


 Meandrs peak-to-peak 43.2 V?  ::  ::  :: 

43.2 /2=21.6
21.6 + Ugs , da labi bez Ugs, 21.6/0.91= 23.7mA. Var jau būt, var jau būt.

Pats nekad neesmu mēģinājis, kā stabilitrons (parastais) uzvedas pie 0.56mA strāvas, vai kā stabilitrons? Varbūt, jāskatās datašītā līknes.

----------


## kaspich

nu, 5+V modelji [zemvoltiigajiem nopluudes I ir mezhoniigas] jau kaut kaadu/nekaadu preformanci [simbolisku] piedaavaas, bet skanjas lietas tadus rezhiimus izmantot ir rupji..

p.s. piedevaam, no taas I jaatreekjina Ib. ja Ic ir 25mA, tad I caur stabilitronu nogaazhaas veel 2X [pie h21=100]..

----------


## Jurkins

Oooo... es pat nepamanīju, ka otrai pakāpēs kaskodēs tie paši 0.56mA avoti stāv. Skarbi! Reference rullē.

----------


## kaspich

veel jautaajums: kaapeec ir D5..D8, nevis vnk 2 zeneri un I source?
 razbross starp tiem zeneru paariem tak veidos papildus razbalansu..

----------


## kaspich

un visbeidzot - 'profesionaalas' sheemas piemeers:
Q1, Q2, Q3, Q4 - match these for Idss within ±10%
    If you do not have enough devices to achieve a 4-way match,     then match Q1 with Q2, then Q3 with Q4.  You may need to match     these better than 10% if your β22 will be set up for higher     voltage gain than the default of 8x.
Q9, Q10, Q11, Q12 - match these for Hfe within ±10%
    If you do not have enough devices to achieve a 4-way match,     then match Q9 with Q10, then Q11 with Q12.
Q21, Q22 - match these for Vgs within 0.3V
Q23, Q24 - match these for Vgs within 0.3V
Q19, Q20 - match these for Idss within ±10%
Q5, Q6 - match these for Hfe within ±10%
Q7, Q8 - match these for Hfe within ±10%
Q13, Q14 - match these for Hfe within ±10%
Q15, Q16 - match these for Hfe within ±10%
CRDs - match the complementary devices for If within ±10%

----------


## Jurkins

> veel jautaajums: kaapeec ir D5..D8, nevis vnk 2 zeneri un I source?
>  razbross starp tiem zeneru paariem tak veidos papildus razbalansu..


 Elementāri, Kaspich! Gluži tāpat kā es augstāk rakstīju par parametrisko stabilizatoru un filtru. Dornis nolēmis katru difpakāpes trani nokaskodēt ar "sekojošo kaskodi". "Sekojošā kaskode" dramatiski uzlabo KE linearitāti, nu bet šeit...

A bet par to piemeklēšanu ir tā - Dornis dot noprast, ka jānopērk no viņa "matching pairs"

----------


## kaspich

bet paskati vinju forumu - tur dziiviiba notiek! kaut shiem tikai paaris konstrukcijas, i taas pashas.. tadas - diletantiskas..

----------


## Jurkins

> bet paskati vinju forumu - tur dziiviiba notiek! kaut shiem tikai paaris konstrukcijas, i taas pashas.. tadas - diletantiskas..


 Bišķi pat apskaužu tos, kas šitā māk  :: .
Bet tāda jau ir dzīve  :: , paskaties to pašu vegalaba forumu - ir tur čomi, kas uzsāk interesantas konstrukcijas, bet interese maza, toties par "Holtonu" pie tam viens par otru šķibākos izpildījumos - tipa 400+ lappuses. Citos jau tas pats.

----------


## tornislv

kas vainas Holtonam - minumums detaļu, kilowats izejā - tieši tas, kas vajadzīgs pokemonam. Man ar divas salodētas plates kaut kur galdā mētājas  ::

----------


## Jurkins

::   Nu, jā, jā! Holtons nebija labākais piemērs. Salīdzinot ar Betu22 Holtons ir šedevrs  :: .

----------


## tornislv

Nu tak, dījūaiisti lielākā daļa ir pakaļdarinātāji - minimums intelektuālās piepūles. Tieši tāpēc es vairāk pētu vecus aparātus - man kaifu sagādā saprast, ko pīpējuši tie inženieri, kas šos projektējuši. Ne vienmēr, tiesa, izdodas saprast. Laikam tāpēc, ka nepīpēju!  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Mana veselība droši vien neizturētu to kapronu, ko Betas22 "projektētājs" ir pīpējis.

----------


## RudeWolf

Beta22 lielākais "konkurents" ir Dynahi (http://www.ibiblio.org/tkan/audio/dy...hi_amp_sch.png), ja arī šis ir kaprona dūmu produkts, tad es oficiāli deklarēšu, ka viss, ko domāju, ka zinu par audio ir muļķības.

----------


## tornislv

Izejas tranzistoru bāzēs/aizvaros pat Holtonam ir R; bet protams, arī šis strādā, it īpaši, ja ir "carefully matched pairs of output devices"  ::

----------


## Jurkins

> Beta22 lielākais "konkurents" ir Dynahi (http://www.ibiblio.org/tkan/audio/dy...hi_amp_sch.png), ja arī šis ir kaprona dūmu produkts, tad es oficiāli deklarēšu, ka viss, ko domāju, ka zinu par audio ir muļķības.


 Ko nozīmē arī? Vai Tu saprati tās lažas, par ko mēs cepāmies?
Ok, konkurents. Nu vistipiskākā standarta shēma. Gandrīz Holtons. Izejas pakāpes termostabilizācijas nav, paļaujas uz samērā lielajiem rezistoriem emiteros. Otrajai pakāpei atkal tas pats - slodzē 3.32k || 3.32k. Kāda velna pēc shēmai ar kopējo FB gāzt lejā open loop gain? Protams sāls visam ir 4,99k un 301omu rezistori  :: . Un 30.1k difu strāvas avotos...
Par servo ... neizteikšos.

----------


## arnis

taas pretestiibas jau laikam speciaali pielasiitas taa, lai kursh katrs diy iesaaceejas nevareetu taadas nopirkt, un, kas pats par sevi saprotams, arii sheemaa nomainiit. aizvietot pret standartizeetajiem nominaaliem  ::  ja reiz 301 tad 301  ::  vispaar jau skarbi ...

----------


## tornislv

Un protams, kujachihon balck gold muse cersilicfine kondensatori jānorāda nevis BOMā, bet tieši shēmā, tā teikt, "appointed by Her Royal Majesty"

----------


## RudeWolf

Traki īstenībā ir tas, ka tie pastiprinātāji, kuriem jūs nupat izplēsāt otru tūpli jau vairākus gadus ir hi-end etalons amerikāņu forumos. Interesanti, ka aiz tiem stāv tieši "objektīvistu" puse, kas ceļas un krīt par mērījumiem un precīzu skaņu.

----------


## Jurkins

Nē nu var jau būt, ka vajag šķībi taisīt. Jāpamēģina kaskodē stabilitrona vietā tiristoru ielikt un iepostēt kādā hi-end forumā.

Un Tu neatbildēji, vai Tu saprati kādu no tām lažām?

----------


## RudeWolf

Atradu tam Dynahi vēl vienu shēmu, kur tās pretestības ir cilvēciskākas- http://www.djgardner.com/headphone/gilmore/dynahi/schematics/dynahi2.gif

Tā pirmā, ko biju iepostējis bija konkrēts pabeigts projekts. Kas interesanti- to izgatavoja tas pats cilvēks, kurš uzdizainēja Beta22.

----------


## Jurkins

Ok, nomināli jau ir konkrētais prikols.
Ja ir tups pieprasījums, tad kāpēc neveidot tikpat tupu piedāvājumu.

----------


## tornislv

Redz, RudeWolf, jebkuram piedāvājumam ir jāpiešķir deva mistikas. Īpaši forumos. Mēs te uztraucamies par līmeni ELFAs forumā, bet, teikšu atklāti - līmenis ārzemju forumos ir vēl šausmīgāks. Cilvēki nopērk kaut kādu vecu lūzni, nav pat 5dolāru multimetra, un nu tik labos. Sāks, pēc 37 tādu pašu noobu ieteikuma, ar kondensatoru maiņu. Un tad panesas - Nichikons versus Elna versus Oscon versus Panasonic. Protams, saliekot shēmā 102R un 5.01K rezistoru nominālus utt , visiem neofītiem izspiežas acis un uz lūpām sāk skanēt ozianna. Shēmas darbības analīzi tur vispār neviens neveic. Protams, ka liela daļa no tiem aparātiem galu galā arī strādā, bet tas jau ir cits stāsts.

----------


## osscar

domāju, ka autors izmanto E96 1% rezistoru kitu - nooapaļojot vērtības, tur ur 49 , vai 499 un 301 vai 31. Tagad tak MF 1% kiti maksā smieklīgi - pats tādus izmantoju.

----------


## Jurkins

Tornim pilnīga taisnība. Protams, ka tie aparāti "strādā", tikai, ja Betai nonestu nahren visas šķībās kaskodes, savāktu no nepielasītiem, argusā pirktiem tranzistoriem, pieliktu aprakst, tipa, super neitrino black hole matced FETs, plasma tested hujičihon super low gamma radiation capacitor un iedotu tiem ekspertiem paklausīties... Nez kāds būtu rezultāts

----------


## tornislv

Jā jā un vēl labāk , pirms lodēšanas, nomērīt reālo vērtību, un to ierakstīt shēmā, piedod papildus mistikas prociju, piemēram, 9.96K , nevis 10K.

----------


## Didzis

Amatieru forumi visā pasaulē ir tādi un nav par ko brīnīties. Es jau te ieprikš teicu, ka 99% amatieru ir gatavi atkārtot shēmu, bet paši nekad neko nekonstruēs. Tāda nu ir šī pasaule. Nelaime, ka lielāikoties tiek atkārtotas citu "amatieru" shēmas, bet pie ta nav vainīgi tie 99%. Kur tad ir tās labās un pareizās shēmas? Vai Kaspish it te izlicis kādu Jaudas pastiprinātāja, vai austiņu pastiprinātāja shēmu, kuru varētu atkārtot un tā būtu pareiza no Kaspisha viedokļa. Ir jau viegli kritizēt citu shēmas un risinājumus, bet uztaisīt ko labi skanošu un tādu, lai arī citi to varētu atkārtot, nav tik viegli. Nu nelodēs neviens amatieris "tranzistoru kapsētu". Jā, var teikt, ja neko nesajēdz no shēmu projektēšanas, tad pērc gatavu pastipruinātāju, bet paši tak daudz apspriežat, ka arī slavemu firmu pastiprinātāji pilni ar lažām. Tad nu nav ko brīnīties, ka "līkos " ārzemju forumos daudz apmeklētāju, a uz kurieni tad iet cilvēkam, kuram gribas ar savām rokām ko salodēt?. Kur ir tās pareizās shēmas, kuras kaut šī foruma parasts lietotājs varētu salodēt? Savādak, pēdejā laikā, tiek viss "nolikts"( daudzreiz pamatoti), bet ko tad lodēt vienkāršam amatierim?

----------


## normundss

Uh, kas par šūmēšanos sanākusi.  Laikam jau vairākus mēnešus te tauta nav dabūjusi paplosīties par audio lietām  :: 

Par Beta22 - nezinu kas tur kam reference, es to drīzāk nosauktu par stereotipisku tranzistoru skaņas aparātu (atšķirībā no dažām citām atsauksmēm, ko var izlasīt internetos).  Tāpēc redzot, ka Rudewolf spriedelē par ausu pastiprinātāja būvēšanu, piedāvāju to paklausīties.  Bet ja jau radusies tāda interese, tad protams arī jebkurš no skeptiķiem to var dabūt paklausīties, samērīt, salīdzināt rezultātus ar shēmas autora apgalvojumiem, izteikties par montāžas niansēm utt utt.

Izvēlas šādu shēmu būvēšanu ļoti vienkārši.  Cilvēks (es pirms 3-4 gadiem), sapratis, ka komerciālie produkti ko var finansiāli pacelt īsti neapmierina, lodāmuru puslīdz rokā turēt māk, izdomā, ka no esošā budžeta varētu iegūt vairāk izklaides ja pats kaut ko salodē.  Cilvēks meklē internetos: jūsmīgas atsauksmes - ir; daudz tranzistoru (tātad nopietns risinājums) - ir; autors viskautko samērījis - ir; plates un būtiskāko komponentu kits nopērkams - ir; ne pārāk lēti (tātad kruti) - ir.  Rezultāts - principā darbojas, pārsvarā stāv plauktā.

Patiesībā mans vakardienas teksts par beibēm starp skaļruņiem nav nekāds joks un IMO ir daudz būtiskāks par zeneru trokšņiem.  Bet nu labi, man ir slinkums bezjēgā izvērsties par šo tēmu, jo šeit tāpat rullē redukcionisms.  Superīsais kopsavilkums - ja cilvēks grib lai iesaka kādu audio verķi, divi svarīgākie jautājumi ir: 1) Ja mežā nokrīt koks un tur neviena nav, vai tas rada skaņu? 2) Kāpēc Tu tā domā?

----------


## Jurkins

Didzi, tieši es šoreiz vairāk braucu virsū tiem "konstruktoriem". BET!!! Nu vai tad tiešām nemaz nevajag domāt līdzi tam, ko dari?

----------


## normundss

Par rezistoru nomināliem gan jūs pilnīgi garām sacepāties.  Pirmkārt, tā shēma ar 301R ir konkrētas konstrukcijas attēlojums nevis kaut kāda konceptuāla ideja.  Ja cilvēks tur ielicis 301R nominālu, nah tad viņam būtu jāmelo un jāraksta "ieliku 300R"?  Otrkārt, ja shēmas autors uzskata, ka tur vajag 1% rezistorus, tad loģiski ka tiek norādīti E96 nomināli.  Citādi noobi saliks 20% tur kur nevajag.  Treškārt, pats atceros kā savulaik meklēju 1% 50k rezistorus un pukojos, ka visur tikai 49,9k atrodami. ::

----------


## Jurkins

Ai nu par tiem nomināliem jau tā starp citu, lai gan uzskatu, ka shēmas imidža veidošanai autors šo fišku ir izmantojis. 20% režus būtu diezgan grūti atrast, bet, ja šur tur ieliktu 5% nedomāju, ka shēma daudz zaudētu.

Bet redz kas vēl. Jādomā, ka visi, kas lasa šo forumu visu saprata, par ko šie cepieni  :: , vai galīgi nepiekrīt (apvainojās un aizgāja prom) pat bez iznīcinošiem pretējiem viedokļiem.

----------


## RudeWolf

Visus cepienus, protams, es nesaprotu, bet to par 301R sapratu, tāpēc sameklēju citu shēmu, ko jums parādīt. Un apvainoties es netaisos, lai vai par kādu pokemonu/trolli mani kāds sauktu. Mans mērķis pirms es pie kaut kā ķeros ir savākt pēc iespējas vairāk viedokļu- gan pozitīvus gan negatīvus, jo, manuprāt katra ierīce būs kompromiss. Un visvairāk mani šaubīgu dara tie izstrādājumi, kam ir ļoti vienbalsīgi viedokļi- jo vairāk, ja tikai pozitīvi.

----------


## kaspich

> Amatieru forumi visā pasaulē ir tādi un nav par ko brīnīties. Es jau te ieprikš teicu, ka 99% amatieru ir gatavi atkārtot shēmu, bet paši nekad neko nekonstruēs. Tāda nu ir šī pasaule. Nelaime, ka lielāikoties tiek atkārtotas citu "amatieru" shēmas, bet pie ta nav vainīgi tie 99%. Kur tad ir tās labās un pareizās shēmas? Vai Kaspish it te izlicis kādu Jaudas pastiprinātāja, vai austiņu pastiprinātāja shēmu, kuru varētu atkārtot un tā būtu pareiza no Kaspisha viedokļa. Ir jau viegli kritizēt citu shēmas un risinājumus, bet uztaisīt ko labi skanošu un tādu, lai arī citi to varētu atkārtot, nav tik viegli. Nu nelodēs neviens amatieris "tranzistoru kapsētu". Jā, var teikt, ja neko nesajēdz no shēmu projektēšanas, tad pērc gatavu pastipruinātāju, bet paši tak daudz apspriežat, ka arī slavemu firmu pastiprinātāji pilni ar lažām. Tad nu nav ko brīnīties, ka "līkos " ārzemju forumos daudz apmeklētāju, a uz kurieni tad iet cilvēkam, kuram gribas ar savām rokām ko salodēt?. Kur ir tās pareizās shēmas, kuras kaut šī foruma parasts lietotājs varētu salodēt? Savādak, pēdejā laikā, tiek viss "nolikts"( daudzreiz pamatoti), bet ko tad lodēt vienkāršam amatierim?


 sho to kaspich ir ielicis. arii super a klases jaudas ampu. tiesa gan, detalju tu 101 reize vairaak kaa smoltonos. kaspich ir ielicis tube line amp sheemu, bet moa nokonstateja, ka tur basus sit atpakalj, neder. kaspich var ielikt mic preamp sheemu [ar 0.005% THD pie +20dB in], ir ielicis elementaaras servisa lietas.
vai kaads to/taas atkaartos? nee.
jo tie 2 cilveeki, kas saprot, kas tur notiek, konstruee pashi. tiem nav interesanti. savukaart, visi paareejie - labaak atkaartos suuda hujagas, jo par taam 'fano' neskaitaams nejeegu puulis visaa pasaulee. 
liidz ar to - nejeegam, kurlam amatierim IR jaalodee suuda holtoni/hujagas, un jaaturpina trolljot. 
ljoti labi es redzu peec sava softa projekta:
kameer es [latvietis pieticiigais] teicu - vechi, paproveejiet, mani vnk NAHUJ suutiija  :: 
tagad, kad softs ielikts limiteetai lejupielaadei [testeriem - jaunaakaa versija], un komunikaacija notiek EN, tad tie pashi trollji meegjina lauziities EN un [domaadami, ka tas ir aarzemju projekts] churaa karstu un priecaajaas pr zemajaam cenaam  ::   ::   :: 

cilveeku stulbumam toch nav robezhu.

----------


## Jurkins

> Visus cepienus, protams, es nesaprotu, bet to par 301R sapratu, tāpēc sameklēju citu shēmu, ko jums parādīt. Un apvainoties es netaisos, lai vai par kādu pokemonu/trolli mani kāds sauktu. Mans mērķis pirms es pie kaut kā ķeros ir savākt pēc iespējas vairāk viedokļu- gan pozitīvus gan negatīvus, jo, manuprāt katra ierīce būs kompromiss. Un visvairāk mani šaubīgu dara tie izstrādājumi, kam ir ļoti vienbalsīgi viedokļi- jo vairāk, ja tikai pozitīvi.


 Tas jau bija pats vienkāršākais cepiens  :: , patiesībā pat vienalga kādi tie nomināli. To cepienu pat var atsaukt  :: .

----------


## karloslv

Kaspich, tev kā uzņēmējam ir jābūt viltīgam un cilvēku stulbums jāslauc, protams, savas ētikas latiņas robežās. Ja tā par augstu, būsi lepns vientuļnieks  ::

----------


## osscar

nu cik es atceros, Kaspich shēmu ielika, bet tādā rezolūcija, ka nav redzams neviens nomināls un kļudas ar tik aminētas ka tur vēl jāizķer. Un tas attiecas uz visām shēmām - jo redz ir TM, patents ut.t. Ko tad tādas lai kopē amatieri ? un paši nominālus lai rēķina visiem rezitoriem ? Nu nav jau tā ka visi lodē tikai prastas A klases shēmas,  tagad liekas šo visi kopē ārzemēs, tikai neesmu sekojis tam līdzi - nezinu vai tā ir fināla versija - visticamāk, ka nē. Vegalabā tiešām visi par holtonu pamatā cepas.

----------


## kaspich

tas, ko es redzu - esot vienaa vietnee ar iesaacejiem [maigaakais vaards, kas ienaaca praataa], vinjiem skjiet, ka te visi taadi/vinju liimenii. tb, lapsai jau neviens [ne es, ne jurkins] nav autoritaates [nav buutiski, cik mees jeedzam, vinjsh jau taapat no noveerteet nespeej..]. liidz ar to - taa visa te ir tuksha runa. mees ar jurkinu minjam lazhas, lapsa taapat neko no taa neruubii. kad nu ir kas pokemoniski aciimredzams - padzied lidzi, bet, pie primaas iespeejas -gnjot svoju liniju. taapeec mana aktivitaate par skatuves lietaam beidzaas. nav jeega pa tuksho kaut ko ljepereet..

----------


## kaspich

> Kaspich, tev kā uzņēmējam ir jābūt viltīgam un cilvēku stulbums jāslauc, protams, savas ētikas latiņas robežās. Ja tā par augstu, būsi lepns vientuļnieks


 nu, vot - es slaukt nemaaku. bet, taapeec ir partneri, kas to prot - katrs dara to, kas labaak sanaak  :: 
mani par komunikaacijas depta vadiitaaju [PR] likt toch nevar  ::   ::   ::

----------


## kaspich

> nu cik es atceros, Kaspich shēmu ielika, bet tādā rezolūcija, ka nav redzams neviens nomināls un kļudas ar tik aminētas ka tur vēl jāizķer. Un tas attiecas uz visām shēmām - jo redz ir TM, patents ut.t. Ko tad tādas lai kopē amatieri ? un paši nominālus lai rēķina visiem rezitoriem ? Nu nav jau tā ka visi lodē tikai prastas A klases shēmas,  tagad liekas šo visi kopē ārzemēs, tikai neesmu sekojis tam līdzi - nezinu vai tā ir fināla versija - visticamāk, ka nē. Vegalabā tiešām visi par holtonu pamatā cepas.


 oi. kaut kas gjeniaals.. jurkin - maacies!  ::   ::   :: 
starp citu, kaa sho shedevtu sauc? krutaakie vaardi [le monstre, u.c.] jau aiznjemti  ::

----------


## Jurkins

A ko ta šis no holtona atšķirās? ::

----------


## osscar

detaļu 3x vairāk un biasa pocis beidzot pareizi pieslēgts  ::

----------


## Jurkins

::  tas gan. 
Bet vispār man tie džeki patīk. Paņem klasisko pastūža shēmu, uztaisa bišķi kaut ko savādāk, piem. strāvas avotus (UZMANĪBU! NE LABĀK, BET SAVĀDĀK) un visi metas taisīt.

----------


## Jurkins

Pavisam nopietni! Osscar ieliktā shēma. Rezistora R21 funkcijas un nomināla izvēle. Kāds var man paskaidrot?

----------


## osscar

tā ir pirmā shēma, nav pēdējā, tur 500 lpp negribas meklēt pēdējo versiju...šī toč nav pareizā.

----------


## AndrisZ

R21 visdrīzāk ierobežo Q8 bāzes strāvu.
Drīzāk kāpēc R10 vajadzīgs? Difpakāpes strāvu vienalga nosaka strāvas ģenerators Q5,Q6.

----------


## Jurkins

Es gan domāju, ka šis R21 ies cauri visām 500 lappusēm. Varbūt plati vieglāk uzzīmēt? Nez kādos gadījumos vajadzētu ierobežot Q8 bāzes strāvu uz kādiem 200-250mA? 
Par R10 tieši tā pati versija. Reizēm gan tādu liek, lai samazinātu Q5 kliedējamo jaudu, bet tad liek tādu, lai uz R10 kristu apmēram puse līdz 2/3 barošanas sprieguma. Esmu dzirdējis vēl eksotiskākas versijas. Īsi sakot es šim jēgu neredzu. Ja zamahnulsa uz hi-end, nokaskodē strāvas avotu. Bet pilnīgi noteikti šie ies cauri vēl 500 lappusēm.

----------


## tornislv

kurā forumā zem kura nosaukuma diez šis tiek ķidāts?

----------


## AndrisZ

> Nez kādos gadījumos vajadzētu ierobežot Q8 bāzes strāvu uz kādiem 200-250mA? 
> Par R10 tieši tā pati versija.


 Un tomēr šīm pretestībām jābūt. Savulaik taisīju pastiprinātājus lietošanai uz skatuves un detaļu trīkuma dēļ shēma bija novienkāršota līdz minimumam. Vienīgais par ko tika domāts- aizsardzība pret īsslēgumu izejā. Tad nu sāka nākt atpakaļ pastiprinātāji ar galīgi izdemolētu difpakāpi. Mazie tranzistoriņi bija pat uzsprāguši, kaut arī gala tranzistori bija veseli.
Tagad padomā, kas notiek, ja Q5 īslaicīgi nekontrolēti atveras no kāda strāvas impulsa garāmejošā jaudas kabelī vai no mobīlā telefona, kas inducē tā bāzes ķēdē kautkādu spriegumu. Q5 tiek nokauts, tam seko Q1, Q2, Q7, Q8....
Šajā shēmā gan situāciju nedaudz uzlabo tranzistoru emiteru ķēdēs slēgtās pretestības, bet man shēma bija vienkāršāka un mācījos no savām kļūdām. Dāžu šādu pretestību ieviešana problēmu ar difpakāpes nosvilšanu pilnībā atrisināja.
Vēl atgriežoties pie shēmas. Līdz kādai vērtibai var "uzlekt" Q7 kolektora strāva un līdz ar to arī kolektora jauda ja nav R21? Uz Q7 ir praktiski viss viena pleca barošanas spriegums!

----------


## Jurkins

Nu nez, vai tik cita iemesla dēļ nelidoja tie mazie tranīši ārā. Bet , jā, rezistora pielikšana nelikvidāja cēloni, bet sekas gan. Paskaties iekš DIYaudio, viņiem tur daudz šitādu shēmu, un nemainīgi tie 2,2k virs strāvas avota. Patiesībā jau es arī esmu licis šajā vietā rezistoru, gan tikai tad ,ja barošanas spriegumi ir gana lieli.
Q7 ir emitera atkārtotājs, kāpēc lai viņš rautos vaļā, un vai šajā gadījumā 220 omi palīdzēs? Tas KSA992 svilpdams aizskries pie kaimiņiem.

----------


## Didzis

Kaspish, nu re, sāc saprast, ka "nav jeega pa tuksho kaut ko ljepereet.."  ::  Neviens tak neapstrīd, ka Tu esi uzkonstruejis interesantas shēmas un Tava skaņas korekcias programa arī ir laba. Cita lieta, kam to vaag un ko "tirgus' pieprasa. Šeit cilvekiem lielākoties interesē dabūt sev gribēto rezultātu, kaut ar to pašu pašlodēto austiņu pastiprinātāju, bet galīgi neinteresē konstruēšanas process. Tapēc jau uzreiz cilvēki nav nejēgas un pokemoni. Varbūt viens labi dzied, otrs dzejoļus raksta vai trešais smuki glezno. Nu nebūs visi konstruktori, bet amatieru līmenī var gatavu shēmu salodēt un nemaksāt bargu naudu par nez kādu tur brenda nosaukumu. Tu te daudz stāsti pat skatuves dziļumu, augstumu, detalizaciju, u.t.t., bet man nesen nācas saskarties ar situāciju, kad mūzikas skolas skolotāja klausās skaņdarbu uz telefona. Es saku, davai pieslēgsim pie pastiprinātāja un vars dzirdēt stereo un labā kvalitātē ar visām niansēm. Skolotāa atbild, man nevajag, es tak ne stereo un kvalitāti klausos, bet klausos mūziku- es galvā dzirdu ka katrs muzikants spēlē un man tās tumbas nevajag. Ei nu pēc tā saproti kā ir ar to "skatuvi"un kā kurš to mūziku dzird, ja cilvekam ar konservatorias izglītību pietiek ar telefona skaļrunīti un mono  :: .

----------


## kaspich

Didzi, ne par to ir staasts. lai katrs tad arii dara to, ko mak/saprot.
ja knapi paziist detaljas, lai nemuld, nefantazee, nefluudo par lietaam, no kuraam NEKO nejeedz. ntaas lpp par augshejaa basa atsperiigumu sikspaarnju spaarnu veeziena attaalumaa no cerinjkruuma, bet - kaa paarejam pie konkreetaakaam lietaam, taa - izraadaas, ka cilveeksnejeedz, ne kas ir bass, ne kas ir atsperiigums.
tukss savaarstiijums, ar zinamu vaardu piesaukshanu ticamiibai un autoritaates paaugstinaashanai. tik dumiibaam piesatinaats, ka.. ka vnk zuud jeega ko taalaak apspriest [kaut - afftaram it kaa jau ir veelme/interese to/fluudoshanu turpinaat]..

----------


## RudeWolf

To tumbu lietu, Kaspich, esmu atmetis, vismaz uz tik ilgu laiku, kamēr būs telpa, ko izdekorēt. Biju uznesis savas Jamo tumbas uz to istabu un nekas labs neskanēja, tur tev bija taisnība. Varbūt, ka atvedīšu no laukiem tās S-90, lai būtu labāka skaņa kā no vecā Creative pļerkstekļa, labāk lai istabā stāv nekā pūst laukos.

Par to savas lietas malšanu varu teikt to, ka tādi forumu speciālisti ir katrā forumā. Neba es no gaisa tās muļķības, ko klāreju biju sagrābis- tāpat bija citos forumos alfa tēviņi, kas man skaidroja kā lietas patiesajā patiesībā notiekās. Tāpēc pirms neredzēju, kas Tu ārpus interneta esi par cilvēku, tikmēr nedaudz distancējos no tām zināšanām, ko piedāvāji.

----------


## kaspich

es vispaar esmu ljaunais  :: 
ko tad sleepies? visi taadi.. kaa lai to saka.. nosleepumaini..  :: 
sore par MC Hammer stilu, vnk man pumpas metaas no taa tupuma, ko daudzos forumos sludina. nee, ok, ir uznjeemiigi cilveeki, taisa kitus, pelna naudu, bet.. nu ir kaut kaadas robezhas. es arii saprotu Didza teikto - ne visi grib konstrueet/eksperimenteet. bet - tad ir dubulta atbildiiba - piedavaat komerciaalu produktu taadu, lai viss darbojas, lai ir pa smuko. vnk man te alergjija no viena cita foruma koleegja, kuru viltus autoritaates saslimdinaajushas. tas, ko es meegjinu teikt - skaties [skatamies] kritiski uz visu, ko piedaavaa. un 101X kritiskaak - uz tiem, kas biida komerciju. vinji reaali chakaree cilveekus.

----------


## ddff

> augshejaa basa atsperiigumu sikspaarnju spaarnu veeziena attaalumaa no cerinjkruuma


 Biju mazliet paarsteigts, kad apmeram shaadu terminologiju lietoja dazhu stendu salesmeni ieksh PLS Frankfurtes izstaades. Aizgaaju paklausiities Focal studijas monitorus, iedevu savu testa CD un priecaajos, peec testa viirelis man prasa ar kaadu softu ir editeeti tracki un ka shim ierakstam ir samazinaats skaistuma indekss (jaa, jaa - tieshi taa "Amount of beauty" teica stenda pilsonis). Apjautaajos ar kuru meeraparaatu un kaadaas vieniibaas to meera un kas buutu jaapienjem par etalonu shajaa "beauty" jautaajumaa. Peec atbildes pirmajiem 2 teikumiem atvadiijos un steidzos prom :]

ddff

----------


## RudeWolf

Runājot par komerciālo tehniku.

http://www.01pro.lv/product_info.php?cPath=5_6&products_id=6623&language=lv





Domāju, ka šī arī ir tā shēma, ko vienkāršs diy cilvēks var lodēt.

----------


## kaspich

wow. shaadaam konstrukcijaam pat vaardi tiek pieskjirti? es turpinu boliit acis.. goda vaards.

----------


## arnis

psc ... es piipeeju vai kaa ??? 
tur tieshaam cena ir 279Ls ??????  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Jurkins

Es zinu! Visa sāls ir atgriezeniskajā saitē - obligāti jābūt 465k un 122k.

Urrā! Es atradu lētāk. http://www.amazon.com/Grado-RA-1-Ver.../dp/B0006DPPB0

----------


## tornislv

Klau,

es neņirgājos, es vienkārši atsakos saprast konstruktoru ģeniālo domas lidojumu, izstāstie man R617 un R623 nozīmi šajā shēmā. Nu, kā tas strādā. Ezotērisko skaidrojumu par sikspārņa spārnu vēdu skaistuma indeksu es pats varu izdomāt. Es tiešām būšu pateicigs, ja K vai J vai A vai cits cienījamais forumietis, gudrāks par mani shemotehnikā, man to izstāstītu. Tas ir ONKYO A-8250 gala pakāpes gabals.

----------


## kaspich

pag, tur sanaaks interesanti: pie mazaaka bias dabuu plashaaku A klases diapazonu. moska kopaa ar citiem navarotiem spiezh pat uz superA [sheemu neredzu].

----------


## tornislv

http://www.uldis.info/jvc/onkyo_a-8057_a-8250_sm.pdf

----------


## kaspich

nee, kak bi prasta AB klase. toties ir Servo  :: 
kaut gan - shaads R sleegums ir maniits. patentaa. nepateikshu, kuraa no n tuukstoshiem, ko esmu skatiijis, bet redzeets ir.

----------


## osscar

šis tak ir audiofīlu aparāts - DF 50.  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Kaut kāda doma tur ir, bet es laikam neesmu uzpīpējis tik daudz. Skaidrs ir tas, ka strāva caur tiem "pamata"emiteru rezistoriem plūst abus pusperiodus. Iemetu ātri vienai savai shēmai, reku ir sprieguma kritumi uz šiem.

http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/jurchix/nfb/orig/1332785365.jpg

Bet kā to izmantot, nekas nenāk galvā.

----------


## abergs

Pēc manas saprašanas, tā kā (+) plecā nav strāvas detektora ( kā Q617 (-) plecā), tad pārslodzes laikā (+) plecā
caur šīm pretestībām tiek '"parauts vaļā" arī Q611 un pārslodze parādās uz R629,R631...

----------


## arnis

> šis tak ir audiofīlu aparāts - DF 50.


 Wot Oskar, ko tu njirdz ??? taviem audiofiilu aparaatiem pat TIK nav ... da arii --- kaa audiofiils saka --- nafigam to DF vajag, pareizi Oskar ??

----------


## kaspich

nu, skaties. neaktiivais plecs aizveras ciet pie 2X lielaakas I/P. un, piedevaam, sanaak taada kaa [sekla] lokaalaa OOC, kas daljeeji mazina neaktiivaa pleca aizveershanaas ieviestos kropljus.

----------


## kaspich

> Wot Oskar, ko tu njirdz ??? taviem audiofiilu aparaatiem pat TIK nav ... da arii --- kaa audiofiils saka --- nafigam to DF vajag, pareizi Oskar ??


 Osscar, laikam, vnk sajaucis. Osscar - jo lielaaks DF, jo korektaaks amps.  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Pēc manas saprašanas, tā kā (+) plecā nav strāvas detektora ( kā Q617 (-) plecā), tad pārslodzes laikā (+) plecā
> caur šīm pretestībām tiek '"parauts vaļā" arī Q611 un pārslodze parādās uz R629,R631...


 nee. ja izejas tranis ir ciet [un neaktiivajaa periodaa tas ir ciet] - nekaada paaslodzes detekteeshana nesanaak  ::

----------


## osscar

es arī tā uzskatu (kā vairums grāmatu autoru) , ka DF faktora nozīmē tiek pārvērtēta mājas ampiem. Normāls DF mājas ampam. Es zinu ka arnim patīk liels - tipa 1000 un uz augšu.
pati onkyo shēma man patika kopumā, trīskāršais KK izejā. ir ok.

----------


## kaspich

> es arī tā uzskatu (kā vairums grāmatu autoru) , ka DF faktora nozīmē tiek pārvērtēta mājas ampiem. Normāls DF mājas ampam. Es zinu ka arnim patīk liels - tipa 1000 un uz augšu.
> pati onkyo shēma man patika kopumā, trīskāršais KK izejā. ir ok.


 osscar, es gribu teikt, ka Tavas zinaashanas ir STIPRI par vaaju, lai 'uzskatiitu'. Tu vnk pa tuksho kaut ko ..ljeperee [piedod]. jeb - veelies pamatot, kaapeec 'uzskati'? bet, luudzu, bet svariigu vechu vaardiem. SAVU viedokli.  ::

----------


## osscar

uzskatu tāpēc, ka mājas vidusmēra akustikai tur nav ko dempferēt.Ok, cita lieta lielas, jaudas, lieli ZF skaļruņi....nu tā kaut kā - tā pat ja palasa specenes - visi ampi tur arī tup robežās no 50- pāris 100.

----------


## kaspich

> uzskatu tāpēc, ka mājas vidusmēra akustikai tur nav ko dempferēt.Ok, cita lieta lielas, jaudas, lieli ZF skaļruņi....nu tā kaut kā - tā pat ja palasa specenes - visi ampi tur arī tup robežās no 50- pāris 100.


 pag, pag. kaads sakars DF [RELATIIVAI meerviniibai] ar jaudu [ABSOLUUTU meervieniibu]?????

kaa - nav ko demfeet?
Z izmainjas jebkurai [pasiivai, zemfrekvences] aksutikai ir vismaz 2X, faazu nobiides - 90+ graadi turpu/shurpu. vai esi pareekjinaajis AFR izmainjas, fazu nobiides pie skandas, IMD, kas veidojas deelj dazhaadiem DF??? kas sanaaca? kaadi cipari?

----------


## osscar

nu par jaudu biju domājis, ka jākustina kaut kādi tupi gumijas skaļruņi nerimstošās kastēs .....neko neesmu mērījis...es vnk secinu , kā ir vairums gadījumu. Piem. torņa ieliktais onkyo netiecas uz lielu DF - ar saviem .47r ER un mazāku  OOC lielumu nekā parastiem ampiem... sorry par offt. runājat vien tālāk, es neko nejēdzu , tāpēc lodēju A klases SE ampu tālāk. paldies par uzmanību.

----------


## arnis

tak neviens nav pareekjinaajis. 
Visiem ir taada *iedoma* , ka dempings ir vajadziigs, lai lielo smago ZF membraanu notureetu vietaa. bet ar svaru tam nav nekaada sakara [ tiesha ] . kaspich jau par z izmainjaam mineeja. Reaali gan sanaak taa, ka skaljrunji ar mazu mehaanisko pretestiibu [ augstu Qms ]  kaa reizi uz Frezonanses buus prasiigaaki pret ampa DF potenciaalu nekaa paareejie ... sanaak taads apburtais loks, par kuru ne ta sheit kaads veelas iedziljinaaties / peetiit / saprast/ ne arii bootaa. Tur taa pati seerga. Lieli skaljrunji. Kad prasu saistiibaa ar sho teemu---> ar ko atshkjiras griidas akustika no plaukta akustikas, tad ir klusums .... 
kad es Oskar tev vienreiz bootaa teicu, ka es uz savaam kasteem padodu mazaaku U un I , nekaa tu uz savaam, liidz ar ko man DF pat vareetu buut zemaaks , tu jau neko praatiigu man neiebildi. nu nebaudu es audio uz 1000W ikdienaa. man pietiek ar 0,01.....

----------


## kaspich

> nu par jaudu biju domājis, ka jākustina kaut kādi tupi gumijas skaļruņi nerimstošās kastēs .....neko neesmu mērījis...es vnk secinu , kā ir vairums gadījumu. Piem. torņa ieliktais onkyo netiecas uz lielu DF - ar saviem .47r ER un mazāku  OOC lielumu nekā parastiem ampiem... sorry par offt. runājat vien tālāk, es neko nejēdzu , tāpēc lodēju A klases SE ampu tālāk. paldies par uzmanību.


 pag, te nu gan.. pilniigs sviests sarakstiits. kaads sakars tiem 0.47? kur Tu redzi to mazako OOC lielumu? kaadas nerimstoshas kastes? kaadi gumijas skaljrunji?? NEKO nesapratu..

----------


## tornislv

Osscar & Co,
mani neinteresē šī ampa DF, 3kāršais KaKa un cita ezotērika. Es patiešām *nesaprotu*, kāpēc tie inženieri iemudrījuši tur tās R paralēli. Es gribu saprast. Diemžēl, cik redzu, Tevi tas neinteresē.
Mani, savukārt interesē. Ātrumā pagūglējot nekādas atsauces uz "savādas R Onkyo jaudas pakāpes izejas ķēdēs" neatradu. Par to droseli un peldošo zemi atradu, par R - neatradu...

----------


## kaspich

> Osscar & Co,
> mani neinteresē šī ampa DF, 3kāršais KaKa un cita ezotērika. Es patiešām *nesaprotu*, kāpēc tie inženieri iemudrījuši tur tās R paralēli. Es gribu saprast. Diemžēl, cik redzu, Tevi tas neinteresē.
> Mani, savukārt interesē. Ātrumā pagūglējot nekādas atsauces uz "savādas R Onkyo jaudas pakāpes izejas ķēdēs" neatradu. Par to droseli un peldošo zemi atradu, par R - neatradu...


 taatad, aktiivajam pleca, caur Re pluust Iout. Ure ir proporcionaals Iout. Shis Ure papildus aizver preteejo plecu [papildus Ube pieaugumam]. shiis paraleelaas R veido daliitaaju, kas samazina U starp Ue aktiivajaa plecaa un Ue pasivajaa plecaa. attiecigi -
1. pasiivais plecs aizveraas pie lielaakas Iout/Pout
2. tie paraleelie R veido lokaalu OOC ekvivalentu, jo samazina pasiivaa pleca aizveershanaas aatrumu [ko arii var redzeet Jurkina bildee], aks noziimee - samazina THD [jo kopeejaa OOC ir ar lielaaku dziljumu, kriitot F]
taads mans isais/prastais skaidrojums.

----------


## Isegrim

Nu tak tam ONKYO tīri tehnoloģiski vienkāršāk bija paņemt no noliktavas tur esošos rezistorus un samest paralēli, nekā pielietot vienu jaudīgāku ar specifisku nominālu. Kas tāds tak daudzviet redzēts.

----------


## kaspich

nee, nee, ne par to ir staasts. ir teema par sleegumu  ::

----------


## Isegrim

> uzskatu tāpēc, ka mājas vidusmēra akustikai tur nav ko dempferēt


 Vai nebūsi ievērojis, ka patiess audiofiliķis uzskata par goda lietu iegādāt ļoti jaudīgu ampu, kas spēj zemomīgas slodzes draivēt, un ar to silda skaļrunim paralēli slēgtu aktīvo pretestību (parasti uz keramikas bifilāri uztīta nihroma drāts)? Piekam pēdējā tieši pie skaļruņa, ne pastiprinātāja. Attiecīgi kabelis 6 sqmm un uz augšu. Tas viss - pareizā dampinga vārdā.

----------


## normundss

> Vai nebūsi ievērojis, ka patiess audiofiliķis uzskata par goda lietu iegādāt ļoti jaudīgu ampu, kas spēj zemomīgas slodzes draivēt, un ar to silda skaļrunim paralēli slēgtu aktīvo pretestību (parasti uz keramikas bifilāri uztīta nihroma drāts)? Piekam pēdējā tieši pie skaļruņa, ne pastiprinātāja. Attiecīgi kabelis 6 sqmm un uz augšu. Tas viss - pareizā dampinga vārdā.


 A vot šis varbūt nemaz nav tik vienkārši kā sākumā izskatās.  Reku cilvēks analizējis ampa-vadu-skaļruņu mijiedarbību  http://www.waynekirkwood.com/Images/...nteraction.pdf un vadus mērījis http://www.waynekirkwood.com/Images/...ing_Cables.pdf .

----------


## tornislv

Šim
http://www.uldis.info/jvc/onkyo_a-8670_sm.pdf
 ONKYO eksemplāram tās cross-output pretestības vispār крест-накрест saslēgtas.

(
Offtopic:
- А вы знаете, что такое крест-накрест?
- Не-а, а что?
- Поп на медсестре!
)

----------


## Jurkins

http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/jurchix/nfb/orig/1332791660.jpg

http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/jurchix/nfb/orig/1332791662.jpg

Abos gadījumos mierstrāva 200mA. Komentāri pat neprasās. Jā, nu vispār interesanti, kā kaut kas tāds var ienākt prātā.

----------


## AndrisZ

Atceroties lineāro ķēžu teoriju sanāk:

Varbūt no ekvivalentās shēmas kāds var ko izzīst. Pretestību lielumus pārrēķināt man slinkums.

----------


## kaspich

> Atceroties lineāro ķēžu teoriju sanāk:
>  3283
> Varbūt no ekvivalentās shēmas kāds var ko izzīst. Pretestību lielumus pārrēķināt man slinkums.


 un kur Tu ieguusti haadu ekvivalento?????

Normund - labs papiirs. ir veerts iedziljinaaties.
 ::

----------


## AndrisZ

> un kur Tu ieguusti haadu ekvivalento?????


 Lūk, lapas beigās pat kalkulators, kurā, ievadot viena slēguma pretestību vērtības, tiek izrēķināts otrs slēgums.
http://electe.blogspot.com/2011/10/blog-post_17.html
Laikam lineāro ķēžu teorijas lekcijās būsi ko nogulējis.  :: 
Kurš te visus sūtīja tranzistorus mācīties? Varbūt ar pretestību slēgumiem jasāk?

----------


## Isegrim

_Va vellos_, cik sen tas bija, kad skolā vajadzēja trīsstūrim ekvivalento zvaigzni rēķināt! Bijuši toreiz tādi kalkulatori, _a to_ logaritmisko šīberi bīdījām... Apmēram tā (maķenīt noapaļojot):

----------


## kaspich

> Lūk, lapas beigās pat kalkulators, kurā, ievadot viena slēguma pretestību vērtības, tiek izrēķināts otrs slēgums.
> http://electe.blogspot.com/2011/10/blog-post_17.html
> Laikam lineāro ķēžu teorijas lekcijās būsi ko nogulējis. 
> Kurš te visus sūtīja tranzistorus mācīties? Varbūt ar pretestību slēgumiem jasāk?


 nee, mans jautaajums bija - kur Tu ieguusti to saakotneejo bildi. bet, izskataas, ka neko vairaak tur arii piekabinaat neizdosies.
vot, sanaaks laiks, meegjinaashu atkal atrast to USA patentu. moska tur ir veel kaut kas.

----------


## AndrisZ

Sākotnējā bilde- tornislv shēma, ks pēc pārrēķināšanas izskatās šādi:

Jā, to patentu būtu interesanti paskatīties. Mans prātiņš pa īsu...

----------


## kaspich

viena viltiiba gan ir: ja mums Re ir WW [un NE bezinduktiivaas], bet ta cross pretestiiba: bezindukcijas [taapeec arii 2gab. paraleeli, bet mazjaudiigas], tad.. situaacija ir 'bisku' cita. tieshi crossover kropljus vareetu padzeest.

----------


## AndrisZ

Ja gribam ņemt vērā induktivitātes un kapacitātes starp rezistoru izvadiem, tad jāpārrēķina kā atbilstošī četrpoli:

Es gan esmu vājš matemātikā un arī nedomāju ka tur tā sāls. Bus vien jāuzrok tas patents, lai saprastu ko vīri tur saštukojuši.

----------


## tornislv

Atcerieties, es servismanuāli te ieliku:



> http://www.uldis.info/jvc/onkyo_a-8057_a-8250_sm.pdf


 Tad lūk, AKAI (blakus topikā) shēma nobāl pret šo kaprona pīpētāju daiļadi. Ievērtējiet rezistoru R535 un R537 ahūno slēgumu!

PS Pēc visas nosvilušās drazas (Q601, R603, R619, Q613, Q611) nomaiņas pastiprinātājs strādā, tikai ... ģenerē, abos kanālos. Tas gan var būt tāpēc, ka veco TO247 2SA1301 & Co vietā ieliku TO-3P OnSemi NJW0281G un komplementāro. Raksim tālāk...

----------


## kaspich

es teiktu, ka bija gjeneraacija  :: 
vnk iespeejams, ka deelj suudiiga PSRR taads baroshanu sleegums nodroshina mazaaku fonu, bet tie R noveersh gjeneraaciju uz paarsimts kHz/mHz, kur Z tiem ieejas/draiveru celinjiem pieaug. nu, korekti nav, bet workarounds kaa taads - jaadomaa, darbojaas  :: 

p.s. nu, un tagad - izskaaas, ka arii taas Re shunteeshanas ar bezindukcijas R [starp E] - liidz pret gjenereeshanu.

----------


## tornislv

paga, tu jau te man mikroviļņu teorijas attīsti! Tas R reāli ar ar abiem galiem kopā saslēgts, multimetrs pīkst un rāda 000.0 ! Domā ka ~ 3-5cm barošanas celiņu uztaisa tādu Z ka tie R spēj kādu noplūdi organizēt? Nu nez...

----------


## kaspich

nu, es jau neredzu, cik gari tie celinji  :: 
ja tik iisi, tad ir cita versija: ampa modulji ir vienaadi vairakaam versijaam, daljai [ir vai bija plaanota] ieejas/draiveru baroshana ar filtreetu spani. iespeejams, ka optimizaacijas rezultataa ieekonomeeja 2 elektroliitus, un vnk salaida uz iiso. a R neizvaaca..  ::

----------

